# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Edgar Allan Poe

## Veshtrusja

*Edgar Allen Poe
Annabel Li*

Ka shume e shume vjet
Ne nje vent afer ne det,
Ish nje vajze qe mundni ta njini tani
Nene emerin Annabel Li;
Dhe kjo vajze me donte edhe tjeter skerkonte
Vec ta deshja sikunder me desh.

Isha i vogel dhe ish e vogel ne vjet
N ate vent afer ne det;
Po duheshim me teper se me dashuri
Une dhe im Annabel Li;
Me nje dashuri qe edhe Engjejte lart ne lavdi
Qe te dyve na kishin zili.

Andaj, tani e shume vjet,
Tek ky vent afer ne det,
Fryri veriu nga ret e ma ngriu
Te bukuren Annabel Li;
Edhe motrat e saj engjellesha
Ma rrembyen, ma mbyllen ne varr se e desha,
Dhe keshtu me la shendet
Nga ky vent afer ne det.

Engjejte qe skishin sa ne dashuri
Qe te dyve na mbanin meri.
Po perandaj, sic e dini vertet,
Tek ky vent afer ne det
Fryri veriu nje nat e ma ngriu
E ma vrau tim Annabel Li.

Dashuria qe kishim ish me forte se cdo dashuri,
Se ka patur as plak as i ri,
As i marr as i urte njeri
Dhe as Engjejt e qiellit ne ere,
As demonet perposh ne sketerre;
Shpirtin tim smund ta shqitin nga shpirti
I se bukures Annabel Li.

Se tek hena qe ndrit, syri im enderrit
Per te bukuren Annabel Li;
Dhe cdo yll qe shkelqen syt e embel rrefen
Te se bukures Annabel Li;
Nat e dite e shoh, edhe zemren ma ngroh,
Shoq e dashura ime, e mjera jetime,
Permi varrin ku deti bucet,
I rri prane mi varrin ne det.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Korbi (The Raven)*
Edgar Allen Poe

Nje mes-nate te bezdisur
Tek kendonja i zalisur
Disa pralla dhe magjira
Te nje shkence te harruar,
Tek dermitnja I kapitur
Befas vjen nje e trokitur,
Me ngadale e goditur
Permi dere t odes sime.
Dikush eshte, thashe, jashte
Qe troket mi deren time  
Vetem kjo, dhe asgje me.

Ah, e mbanj ner ment fort mire,
Ishte dimr I ftoht I ngrire,
Dhe n oxhakun shkrump te nxire
Uret shuheshin ne hi.
Desha te gedhihej dita,
Se me kot nga librat prita
Te me ngushellonte drita
Per te lumuren Lenore,
Vajz e rralle dhe rezore,
Q I thon Engjejte Lenore,
Permi dhe pa emer me.

Era frynte qe perjashta,
Rrihte perdet e mendafshta
Dhe me ngjethte dhe me derthte
Tmerre qe sI ndjeva kurre.
Dhe tani qe te pushonte
Zemr e mjere qe leftonte
Goja po me belbeconte,
Dikush do te hynje brenda;
Nonje vizitor I vonet
Qe kerkon te hynje brenda.
Kjo do jet e asgje me

Mblodha veten menjehere
Edhe frike me pa ndjere:
Zot, I them, a Zonje, fajin
Ndjemani, ju lutem shume,
Se per Zotin po dremitnja,
Aq e holle ish trokitja,
Aq e lehte ish goditja
Permi dere t odes sime
Sa me-zi ma zuri veshi.
Dhe e hapa deren sheshit,
Erresir e asgje me.

Syrin thelle n erresire
Shume ndenja ne drithtire,
Enderra duke shikuar
Qe njeri s ka enderruar;
Mirpo nat e erret heshtte
Edhe tjater gje s me theshte
Vec nje emer qe me deshte
Peshperitur si Lenore!
Kete un e peshperita,
Dikush m u pergjeq: Lenore.
Vetem kjo, dhe asgje me.

N ode prape me te kthyer
Shpirti ndezur, zemra thyer
Perseri vjen nje trokitje
Pak m e forte se me pare.
Pa dyshim pa fjale thashe
Dikush eshte aty jashte,
Duhet vajtur, duhet pare
Qe te zgjidhet ky mister.
Hesht, moj zemer e zhuritur,
Qe ta zgjith kete mister.
Era esht e asgje me.
Hap ahere xhamen time
Kur me shume ferfellime
Brenda hyn nje Korb I mvrojtur
Madheshtor I kohes vjeter.
As u-fal as pershendoshi,
As ben tjater pune boshi
Po si zot me shkon trimoshi
Dhe qendron mi deren time  
Ngjitet mi nje bust Pallade
Mun mi dere t odes sime  
Ngjitet, rri, dhe s ben gje me.

Me zu gazi, me shkoi tmerri
M ate Korb te zi si Ferri,
Qe po mbahej aq I rende
Aq I larte dhe I thom:
Ndonese je perce-prere,
Ska dyshim, je trim I ndjere,
Korb I mvrojtur, I vrerosur,
Arratisur zall me zall;
Thua-m emrin tente me nam
Anes detit Plutonian!
Thote Korbi: Kurre me,

U-cudita fort, pa mase
Kur degjova Korb te flase
Ndonese ajo pergjigjie
S kishte as kuptim as lidhje;
Se asnje s munt te me thote
Qe nonje njeri ne bote
Gjer tani ka pare shpende
Mun mi dere t odes tij,
Shpend a shtaze mi statuje
Mun mi dere t odes tij,
T emeruar Kurre me.

Mirpo Korbi rrinte shtruar
Permi bustin e latuar
Dhe thosh vetem ate fjale
Qe nga shpirti plot me flage.
Asnje pende me s leviste
Asgje tjater s murmuriste,
Edhe zemra me therriste:
Miqt e tjere ikn e shkuan;
Neser edhe ky do t ike
Si dhe shpresat qe mu-shuan.
Thote Korbi: Kurre me.

I habitur nga pergjigja
Qe me dha kur nuk e prisnja,
Pa dyshim, kjo fjale, thashe, 
Esht e vetema qe di,
Q e mesoj nga I-zot I mjere,
Dere-mbyllur, dere-sterre,
Qe e ndoqi, e dogji zia,
Dhe e shojti lebetia.
Gjer sa vaj I shpreses tij
S qe vec deshperim I zi
Dhe kurre, kurre me.

Edhe Korbi me mbertheu
Dhe ne gas buzen ma ktheu.
Shpejt, pra, nje kolltuk rotova
Edhe deres iu-afrova;
Dhe I ndenjur enderronja
Dhe me mendjen po kerkonja
Qe te gjenja, te zbulonja
C desh te theshte Korb I zi,
Korb I mvrojtur, I vrerosur
Arratisur zall me zall
Me dy fjalet Kurre me.

Kete desha te ckoqitnja
Po as fjale nuk I flisnja
Korbit qe me sy prej prushi
Zemren si me zjarr ma mbushi;
Keshtu rrinja I trallisur,
Pshtetur kryet mi perkresen
Kadifeje te qendisur
Qe e ndritte llamba siper,
Mi te cilen ah, e mjera
Do mos pshtetet me persiper
Do mos pshtetet kurre me.

Era u-dent permi qilimet
Me temjan nga Serafimet
Qe u tingellinin zilet
Posht e lart ne dysheme.
Ja, me Engjej, mor I mjere,
Te coj Zoti kete here
Prehje, prehje dhe nepenthe
Te harrosh Lenoren lart.
Pi, gelltit kete nepenthe
Dhe harro Lenoren lart!
Thote Korbi: Kurre me

Profet, thashe, neme-rende,
Po profet, qofsh djall a shpende!
Qofte, se te coj shtergata
A Shejtan I Ferrit zi,
Te perhumbur, te patrembur
Tek ky vend I shkret I dhembur
Tek ky burg me tmerr I shembur,
Thuaj-me, vertet, te lush:
A ka ne Gallad ballsam?
Thuaj, thuaj-me, te lus!
Thote Korbi: Kurre me.

Profet, thashe, name-rende
Po profet, qofsh djall a shpende!
Per nje Qjell dhe Perendi
Qe po lusim un e ti,
Thuaj-mI zemres qe mban zi
A do shoh n Eden te shenjte
Vajzen a do kap te shtrenjte,
QI thon Engjejte Lenore,
Vajz e rralle dhe rezore,
Q I thon Engjejte Lenore?
Thote Korbi: Kurre me.

Mbyll-e gojen, dreq a shpende!
Ngrihem dhe therres me kembe,
Cporru prape mu ne djall,
Ne Sketerre dhe ne zall!
Pende mos me shkunt te zeze
Te me rrej e te me ndeze,
Mos ler shenje te genjeshtres
Qe me the, po shko prej deres!
Nxir-ma qipin tent prej zemres
Thyej qafen jashte deres?
Thote Korbi: Kurre me,

Edhe Korb I zi I humbur
Qendron edhe I patundur
Mi te zbetin bust Pallade
Mun mi dere t odes sime.
Edhe syte I shkendritin
Si prej djajsh qe enderritin
Edhe llamba qe ndrit siper
Ia heth hien permi dhe;
Shpirti im nga ajo hie
Qe valon atje mi dhe
Do mos ngrihet  kurre me.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ne shtojcen letrare te gazetes Tema, hasa ne nje koment interesant te 
tregimit Maska e murtajes se kuqe' te shkrimtarit amerikan Edgar Allen Poe. Komenti e shikon tregimin ne fjale si nje rishkrim te librit te Zbuleses dhe heq disa paralele provokuese. 

Per te interesuarit tregimin ne anglisht mund ta gjejne ne nyjen http://www.poedecoder.com/Qrisse/works/masque.html ndersa komentin ne fjale mund ta gjejne ne http://www.gazetatema.net/fjala/art11.htm.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Marre nga shtojca Fjala

Padi nga zemra

Edgar Alen Po

E pranoj!  nervoz  tmerrësisht shumë nervoz kam qenë dhe jam; po pse ngulni këmbë se jam i çmendur? Sëmundja mi kishte mprehur shqisat  jo shkatërruar  as topitur. Sidomos, dëgjimin. Unë dëgjoja gjithçka në qiell e në tokë. Dëgjoja shumë dhe në ferr. Atëherë, si qenkam i çmendur? Mbai vesh! E shikoni në çmënyrë të shëndetshme e të qetë mund tjua tregoj të gjithë historinë?

Është e pamundur tju them se si më lindi kjo ide; por me tu krijuar, smë linte të qetë ditë e natë. Qëllim skishte as edhe një. Pasion, aspak. Unë e doja plakun. Kurrë smë kishte bërë keq. Asnjëherë smë kishte fyer. Për arin e tij sdoja tia dija. Më duket se ishte syri i tij. Po, kjo ishte! Njëri nga sytë e tij i ngjante atij të një hute  një sy mblu i shpëlarë, mbuluar me një cipë të hollë. Sa herë më shikonte, më ngrinte gjaku; dhe kështu, pak e nga pak  shumë ngadalë  e ndava mendjen që ta vrisja plakun, e në këtë mënyrë ta hiqja qafe syrin përgjithmonë.

Tani, kjo është çështja. Ju më kujtoni të çmendur. Të çmendurit sdinë kurrgjë. Por, ama, duhet të më kishit parë mua. Duhet të kishit parë me sa maturi veprova  me çlargpamësi  me çtinëzi shkoja në punë! Kurrë më parë skisha qenë kaq i dashur me plakun, se gjatë tërë javës para se ta vrisja. Çdo natë, rreth mesnatës, unë ulja rezen dhe hapja derën e tij  oh, kaq ngadalë. Dhe pasi kisha krijuar një hapësirë të mjaftueshme për kokën, futja një fener të maskuar, i gjithi i mbyllur, në mënyrë që asnjë rreze drite të mos dilte dhe atëherë rrasja kokën brenda. Oh, ju do të kishit qeshur po ta kishit parë me çdinakëri e futja brenda! E lëvizja ngadalë  shumë, shumë ngadalë që të mos i prishja gjumin plakut. Më duhej një orë për të vendosur gjithë kokën në atë hapësirë, derisa të mund ta shihja tek shtrihej në krevat. Ha!  ha!  ka të çmendur kaq të matur? Dhe atëherë, kur koka ime ishte brenda një herë e mirë, unë zbuloja me kujdes fenerin  oh, me kaq kujdes  me kujdes (pasi mentesha krikëllonte)  e zbuloja aq sa vetëm një rreze e hollë binte mbi syrin e hutës. Dhe këtë e bëra për shtatë netë të gjata me rradhë  çdo natë, tamam në mesnatë  por e gjeja syrin gjithmonë të mbyllur; kështu që ishte e pamundur ta kryeja punën; pasi nuk ishte plaku që më mundonte, por Syri i Lig. Dhe çdo mëngjes, në të zbardhur, i shkoja paturpësisht në dhomë, i flisja plot kurajë, duke i thirruar përzemërsisht në emër dhe duke e pyetur si e kishte kaluar natën. Pra, e kuptoni që atij i duhej të ishte, me të vërtetë, një plak i thellë për të dyshuar që çdo natë, fiks në orën 12, i bëja një vizitë të shkurtër, ndërkohë që ai flinte.

Nga nata e tetë isha më tepër i kujdesshëm se zakonisht në hapjen e derës. Akrepi i minutave lëviz më shpejt se çlëvizi dora ime. Kurrë më parë se atë natë se kisha ndjerë shtrirjen e fuqive të mia  të mendjemprehtësisë sime. Me zor i përmbaja ndjenjat e ngadhënjimit. Të mendosh që ja tek isha, duke hapur derën, pak e nga pak, dhe atij as që i shkonin në mendje mendimet apo veprimet e mia të fshehta. Shkrihesha gazit kur e mendoja; dhe, ndoshta, ai më dëgjoi; pasi, papritur, u rrotullua në krevat, si i trembur. Tani, ju mund të mendoni se u tërhoqa  por jo. Dhoma e tij ishte e errët, pus (pasi kanatet ishin të mbyllura nga frika e hajdutëve) dhe kështu e dija që ai nuk mund të shihte hapjen e derës, ndërkohë që unë vazhdoja ta shtyja edhe më, edhe më.

Kisha futur kokën dhe isha gati të ndizja fenerin kur gishti i madh më rrëshqiti tek mbërthecka prej kallaji dhe plaku brofi në këmbë duke britur: Kush është?

Nuk lëviza e sbëra zë. Për një orë të tërë qëndrova si i ngrirë, dhe, ndërkaq, se dëgjova të shtrihej. Ende po rrinte në krevat ndenjur duke mbajtur vesh  pikërisht siç kisha bërë unë, natë pas nate, duke dëgjuar kërkëritjen e krimbave të drurit.

Pas pak dëgjova një rënkim të lehtë dhe e kuptova se ishe rënkim nga tmerri i vdekjes. Nuk ishte rënkim dhimbjeje apo brenge  oh, jo!  ishte zëri i mbytur që vjen nga fundi i shpirtit të pushtuar nga frika. E njihja mirë atë zë. Shpeshherë, natën, tamam në mesnatë, kur e tërë bota flinte, më gufohej nga vetë kraharori im, duke thelluar, me jehonën e tij të frikshme, tmerret që më mundonin. Po them që e njihja mirë. E dija çndiente plaku dhe më vinte keq për të, megjithëse gëzohesha përbrenda. E dija që ai po rrinte zgjuar që nga zhurma e parë, kur kishte lëvizur në krevat. Që atëherë, frika po i shtohej gjithnjë e më tepër. Ishte përpjekur ta pandehte të rastësishme, por smundte. I kishte thënë vetes: Sështë gjë tjetër, veçse era në oxhak  është vetëm një mi që kalon dyshemenë, ose: Është thjesht cingërima e një bulkthi. Po, ishte përpjekur ta qetësonte veten me këto hamendje; por gjithçka i kishte shkuar kot. Gjithçka kot; pasi vdekja, në afrim e sipër, kishte mbërritur vjedhurazi me hijen e saj para tij dhe e kishte mbuluar viktimën. Ishte ndikimi i zymtë i hijes së pavënëre që e bënte të ndiente  edhe pse ai as shihte, as dëgjonte  të ndiente praninë e kokës sime në dhomë.

Pasi kisha pritur për një kohë të gjatë, me shumë durim, pa e dëgjuar të shtrihej, vendosa të hapja një të çarë të vogël  shumë, shumë të vogël në fener. Kështu e hapa  ju smund ta imagjinoni sa vjedhurazi, vjedhurazi  derisa, më në fund, një rreze e dobët dhe e hollë si filli i merimangës, u lëshua nga e çara dhe ra mbi syrin e hutës.

Ishte hapur  hapur e i çakërryer  dhe unë vetë u tërbova kur e pashë. E pashë fort qartë  një blu pa jetë, mbuluar me një tis të neveritshëm që më shtinte frikën deri në palcë; por nuk mund të shihja asgjë nga fytyra apo trupi i plakut: pasi e kisha drejtuar rrezen, gjoja vetvetiu, pikërisht në vendin e mallkuar.

Dhe tani, a sju kam thënë se ajo që ju e merrni për çmenduri, sështë gjë tjetër veçse mprehtësi e jashtëzakonshme e shqisave?  tani, po ju them, më erdhi në vesh një zhurmë e dobët, e mbytur, e shpejtë, si ajo që bën ora kur mbështillet me pambuk. Edhe atë zhurmë e njihja mirë. Ishin rrahjet e zemrës së plakut. Ato ma shtuan tërbimin ashtu si rënia e daulles i jep kurajë ushtarit.

Por, përsëri e përmbajta dhe nuk lëviza nga vendi. Zor se merrja frymë. E mbaja fenerin pa lëvizur. Doja të dija sa gjatë mund ta mbaja dritën tek syri. Ndërkohë, rrahjet djallëzore të zemrës u shtuan. Çdo çast ato bëheshin gjithnjë e më të shpejta, gjithnjë e më të forta. Tmerri i plakut duhet të ketë qenë ekstrem. Bëheshin më të forta po ju them, çdo çast më të forta  më dëgjuat mirë? Ju kam thënë që jam nervoz: i tillë jam. Dhe tani, në orën e fundit të natës, mes heshtjes së frikshme të asaj shtëpie të vjetër, një zhurmë e çuditshme si kjo më zgjonte një tmerr të pakontrollueshëm. Përsëri, edhe për disa minuta, u përmbajta dhe nuk lëviza vendit. Por, rrahjet u bënë më të forta, më të forta! Thashë se zemra do më shpërthente. Dhe tani më zuri një ankth tjetër  zhurma mund të dëgjohej nga ndonjë fqinj! Ora e plakut kishte ardhur! Me një të britur të fortë, flaka tutje fenerin dhe u sula brenda. Ai klithi një herë  vetëm një herë. Në çast e zvarrita përdhé dhe vura mbi të krevatin e rëndë. Atëherë u gajasa duke parë që puna u bë. Por, edhe për ca minuta të tjera, zemra vazhdoi të rrihte me një zhurmë të rrëmbyer. Megjithatë, kjo smë bezdiste; nuk mund të dëgjohej përtej murit. Më në fund, pushoi. Plaku vdiq. Largova krevatin dhe kontrollova trupin. Po, ai ishte akull. I vura dorën mbi zemër dhe e mbajta për disa minuta. Skishte pulsim. Ishte i vdekur, kallkan. Syri i tij nuk do të më mundonte më.

Nëse ende më merrni për të çmendur, do të ndryshoni mendim kur tju përshkruaj me çmaturi veprova mbi fshehjen e trupit. Nata po mbaronte dhe unë punoja me ngut, por në heshtje. Së pari, copëtova kufomën. I preva kokën, krahët dhe këmbët.

Shkula tri dërrasa nga dyshemeja e dhomës dhe lëshova gjithçka mes trarëve. Më pas i rivendosa me kaq mjeshtëri e zgjuarsi, sa asnjë sy njerëzor  as i tiji  smund të dallonte gjë. Skishte asgjë për tu pastruar  asnjë lloj njolle  asnjë pikë gjaku. U tregova i kujdesshëm për këtë. Gropa kishte gjithçka  ha! ha!

Pasi u kisha dhënë fund këtyre punëve, ishte ore katër  po aq e errët sa dhe mesnata. Ndërsa zilja njoftonte orën, një trokitje u dëgjua nga dera e jashtme. Shkova ta hapja me zemër të lehtë  nga se duhet të kisha frikë, tashmë? Brenda hynë tre burra, që u paraqitën, plot dashamirësi, si oficerë policie. Një klithmë ishte dëgjuar nga një fqinj gjatë natës; ishte dyshuar për një pabesi; informacioni i ishte paraqitur zyrës së policisë dhe ata, policët, ishin të detyruar të bënin një kontroll në vendngjarje.

Unë buzëqesha  nga se të kisha frikë? Iu urova zotërinjve mirëseardhjen. Klithma, u thashë, ishte e imja gjatë një ëndërre. Plaku, shtova, ishte jashët vendit. I çova vizitorët e mi rreth e përqark shtëpisë. I porosita të kontrollonin, të kontrollonin mirë. U drejtova, më në fund, tek dhoma e tij. U tregova thesaret, të sigurta, të patrazuara. Nën entuziazmin e vetëbesimit, solla karrige në dhomë dhe i ftova të qëndronin e të shlodheshin, ndërsa unë, për veten time, me paturpësinë e shfrenuar të triumfit të plotë, e vendosa karrigen time mu në vendin poshtë të cilit prehej kufoma e viktimës.

Policët mbetën të kënaqur. Sjellja ime i kishte bindur. Unë isha, veçanërish, rehat. Ata u ulën dhe, për sa kohë unë iu përgjigjesha me buzën në gaz, ata flisnin për gjëra të zakonshme. Por, pa kaluar shumë kohë, e ndjeva veten të zbehej dhe doja që ata të largoheshin. Koka po më dhimbte e më bëhej sikur veshët më kumbonin; por, ata ende rrinin ulur e vazhdonin të bisedonin. Kumbimi u bë më i qartë  nuk pushonte e bëhej më i qartë: fola më lirisht, në mënyrë që të hiqja qafe atë ndjenjë: por, ajo nuk pushonte e bëhej më e qartë  derisa, më në fund, kuptova që zhurma nuk ishe në veshët e mi.

Padyshim që u zbeha tej mase  por flisja më rrjedhshëm dhe me zë të lartë. Përsëri zhurma shtohej  e çfarë mund të bëja? Ishte një zhurmë e dobët, e mbytur, e shpejtë  si ajo që bën ora kur mbështillet në pambuk. Po më merrej fryma dhe përsëri policët nuk e dëgjonin. Flisja më shpejt  më me vrull  por, zhurma shtohej vazhdimisht. U ngrita dhe diskutova për çikërrima, me ton të lartë e me gjeste të ashpra, por zhurma shtohej vazhdimisht. Përse nuk iknin? I rashë dyshemesë kryq e tërthor me hapa të rëndë, gjoja i tërbuar nga vërejtjet e burrave  por, zhurma shtohej vazhdimisht. O zot! Çfarë mund të bëja? Shkumëzoja  kllapuritja  mallkoja! Vërtita karrigen mbi të cilën isha ulur dhe e kërcita mbi dërrasa, por zhurma ngrihej mbi gjithçka e shtohej vazhdimisht. Ajo bëhej më e fortë  më e fortë  më e fortë! Dhe, përsëri burrat bisedonin me endje e buzëqeshnin. A ishte e mundur që të mos e dëgjonin? Zot i plotfuqishëm! Jo, jo! Ata dëgjonin!  ata dyshonin!  ata e dinin!  ata po talleshin me tmerrin tim! Këtë mendova dhe këtë mendoj. Por, çdo gjë ishte më e mirë se kjo agoni! Çdo gjë ishte më e durueshme se kjo lojë! Smund ti duroja më gjatë ato buzëqeshje hipokrite! Ndjeva që o duhej të bërtisja, o të vdisja!  dhe tani  përsëri!  dëgjoni! më fort! më fort! më fort! më fort!

Maskarenj,  klitha,  mos u shtirni më kot! E pranoj fajin! Shkulni dërrasat!  këtu, këtu!  janë rrahjet e zemrës së urryer!

Përktheu nga origjinali: 

EDLIRA KETA

----------


## Dita

*Për cenin e njeriut*
_(Poe duke sfiduar Produktin) 

Dëshira e fal këtë jetë të re: 
Të pavdekur vuaja të të shoh..._ 

Ndihet përpjekja e një shpendi, 
raca e korbave është shuar, 
Edgari zgjon sytë ta shquajë, 
ta ftojë në vetmi. 

_Kërcejtë e opiumit u fishkën gjithë, 
i përpiu vorbulla tregtinë e tregtarët..._ 

Me penë i afrohet kujtimit, 
mbi të është shtrirë një lulezjarri, 
dora mbrojtëse e zemrës 
nga rrufeja e shkretisë. 

_Toka u shkund nga e paqena, 
me alkoholin e kohës tërë u deh..._ 

Shkrihet dielli, 
eklipsi i pasluftës e përpin, 
Edgari lodh sytë ta shquajë, 
ku derdhet dielli tek shkrin. 

_Planetët u shkërmoqën në përleshje, 
meteorë mbi plagë iu bien gjurmët..._ 

Tek vdekja vdes, 
i çliruar Edgari vë në gjumë penën, 
se për cenin e njeriut 
ia doli këngën ta mbyllë. 

_Mes rrënojave të trupit sa herë të ringjallur, 
Ti rënkon se mrekullia është çast_




_(përgatitje shpirtërore për ...)_

----------


## Dita

*Baudelaire për Poe* 


Leximi i një libri me tregime nga Edgar Poe kërkon vullnetin e lexuesit për ta pranuar të tmerrshmen dhe mrekullueshmen ta ngjethë dhe që edhe në kohë të nxehtë t’i kujtojë, se dimri nuk pyet për kufij stinësh. Por nëse me këtë këshillë nuk është i pajisur që në fillim, lexuesit ndoshta do t’i duhet të ndalet dhe të marrë frymë mes tregimeve, ta lejë librin të prehet për pak kohë mënjanë e t’i kthehet me ngadalë, kohë pas kohe. Ose po e preferoi vënien e zemrës nën tension ndoshta dhe ta përpijë krejt librin me një frymë e me përqendrimin që e mbart esenca, të kalojë në atë univers drithmash, në të cilat dhe autorit i është dashur të kalojë gjatë shkrimit. 

Po ç’mund të ndodhë, nëse libri që lexuesi ka shtënë në dorë rastësisht përmban përtej madhështisë me emrin Poe dhe parathënien eseistike nga një autor i shquar? Atëherë do të shtohet dhe një zgjedhje më shumë për t’u bërë. Lexuesi do mund t’i përvishet më së pari leximit të parathënies si një hyrje në atë që të pret. Ose në të kundërtën ta “injorojë” parathënien, me qëllim mosinfluencimin në krijim përshtypjesh para kohe, të cilat mund t’i imponohen nga simpatia që mund të ketë për autorin e parathënies dhe besimin në forcën e gjykimit përzgjedhës të autorit në fjalë. Para kësaj zgjedhjeje të dytë u gjenda disa vjet më parë edhe unë si lexuese e një libri me tregime të Poe-s që mbante një parathënie të shkruar nga Charles Baudelaire. Vendimi im qe për mosinfluencimin, deri kur mbërrita në një pikë, në të cilën më nuk po iu besoja syve, nëse ajo që po lexoja vërtet ishte e shkruar. Aty iu ktheva Baudelaire-t dhe besoj, se kjo ka qenë arsyeja kryesore, pse tekstin e tij që shërbente si parathënie të munda ta lexoja me sy kritik si një tekst më vete, që meriton sjelljen më vete në një përkthim dhe jo thjesht si një hyrje. Përshtypjen estetike për çfarë kisha lexuar e po lexoja, ai po e pasuronte me përshtypje mbi Poe-n autor, mbi jetën e vështirë të tij si njeri, mbi njerëzit që i kishin qëndruar pranë, e gjithë kjo ndërthurur plot dashuri dhe adhurim për veprën dhe mirënjohje e dhimbsuri për njeriun e përvuajtur që e kish sjellë atë në jetë. Një kërkim në vijim të këtij leximi, më vuri në dijeni të faktit, se Baudelaire është ndoshta arsyeja kryesore, pse vepra e Poes njohu pritje të madhe në Evropë. Ndoshta një nga shembujt më të mëdhenj në letërsi, ku mund të përftohet roli i bujarisë së shkrimtarit që njëkohësisht është lexues i mirë pasionant dhe bashkë me këtë e ndjen si nevojë të brendshme që duke shquar vlerën sipas shijes së vet, të ndikojë në shijen estetike të lexuesve të tij bashkëkohës e paskohës.

Teksti nis i qetë dhe i thjeshtë dhe komplikohet nga ana gjuhësore deri në një nivel që në atë kohë të leximit të parë ma bëri të qartë, se do t’i duhej gjermanishtes sime të piqej edhe disa vjet, pa të mundja të merresha me tekstin për ta sjellë në shqip. Vitet kaluan dhe kjo sjellje që po ndodh tani, më lejoi të vej re, se për gjuhëtarët e letrarët  ka akoma vend mjaftueshëm për ta rritur shqipen.

Me shpresën që kush do ndalet ta lexojë këtë artikull e përkthimin që e shoqëron do të jetë tashmë një lexues i Poe-s, uroj shijim të tekstit. Për të pasionuarit pas përkthimit, do e dëshiroja një pjesmarrje në përmirësimin e tij përmes një përballjeje me origjinalin që e mendoj, se duhet të jetë në frëngjisht. Por ndoshta kjo mbetet për një të ardhshme e për të pasionuar të vërtetë pas përkthimit, pas Poe-s e Baudelaire-t njëkohësisht. 


_Dita
Tetor 2006_





*Edgar Allan Poe
Jeta dhe veprat e tij

Charles Baudelaire*


Familja e Poe-s qe një nga më të nderuarat e Baltimorës. Gjyshi i tij nga ana e nënës kishte shërbyer si “Quarter-master-general” në luftën për liri dhe La Fayerre ish i dhënë pas tij me respekt të lartë dhe miqësi: me rastin e udhëtimit të tij të fundit në SHBA ai donte të takonte të venë e gjeneralit dhe t’i dëshmonte mirënjohjen për shërbimet që burri i saj i kish bërë atij. – Stërgjyshi qe martuar me një vajzë të admiralit anglez Mac Bride, që kish marrëdhënie me shtëpitë më të fisme të Anglisë. – David Poe, babai i Edgarit dhe djalë i gjeneralit, u dashurua në mënyrë pasionante me një aktore angleze, Elisabeth Arnold, e cila ishte e njohur për bukurinë e vet; ai u arratis dhe më pas u martua me të. Për ta lidhur akoma dhe më ngushtë fatin e vet me të sajin, ai u bë edhe vetë aktor dhe u shfaq me gruan e tij në teatro të ndryshëm në qytetet më të shquar të unionit. Të dy bashkëshortët vdiqën në Richmond, thuajse njëkohësisht, dhe lanë pas, në braktisje dhe mjerim të plotë tre fëmijë të mitur, mes të cilëve Edgarin.
Edgar Poe ish lindur më 19.1.1809 në Baltimorë. Nëse ndonjëherë fryma e romanit, për të përdorur këtu një shprehje të poetit tonë, ka zotëruar një lindje – një frymë e errët, e zënë barrë me stuhi! -, kështu ajo zotëroi me siguri të tijën. Poe qe në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës fëmijë i pasionit dhe i aventurës. Një bjerraditës i pasur i qytetit, Mister Allan, e pëlqeu të pafatin simpatik, të cilin natyra e kish pajisur mrekullueshëm, dhe meqë ai vetë nuk kish fëmijë, e adoptoi. Për këtë arsye aty e në vazhdim djali u quajt Edgar Allan Poe. Ai u rrit në këtë mënyrë në mirëqënie të mirë dhe në shpresën legjitime për një nga ato lloj pasurish, që i japin karakterit siguri superiore. Prindërit e tij adoptivë e morën me vete në një udhëtim në Angli, Skoci dhe Irlandë, dhe para se të ktheheshin në shtëpi, e lanë tek Doktor Bransby, zotëruesi i një shkolle me rëndësi në Stoke-Newington në afërsi të Londrës. – Në „William Nilson“ Poe vetë ka përshkruar këtë shtëpi të çuditshme, të ndërtuar me stil Elizabetian, dhe përshtypjet nga jeta e tij si nxënës.
Ai u kthye në 1822 në Richmond dhe vazhdoi studimet në Amerikë, nën drejtimin e mësuesve më të mirë të zonës. Në universitetin Charlottesville, në të cilin ai hyri në vitin 1825, u shqua jo vetëm përmes një inteligjence që prekte kufijtë e të mrekullueshmes, por po aq shumë përmes një mbirrjedhjeje gati të pashërueshme pasionesh – vërtet një pjekje e parakohshme amerikane -, që si përfundim shkaktoi përjashtimin e tij. Këtu është mirë të pikasim, që Poe qysh në Charlottesville pat dëshmuar një aftësi tejmase të shënuar në shkencat fizike dhe matematikore. Më vonë ai do t’i përdorë shpesh këto aftësi në historitë e tij të çuditshme dhe do të fitojë në atë mënyrë mjete tërësisht habitëse arti. Por unë kam arsye të besoj, se nuk është kjo mënyrë kompozicioni, në të cilën ai vendoste rëndësinë më të madhe, dhe se ai – ndoshta pikërisht për shkak të kësaj aftësie të pjekur para kohe – nuk qe larg asaj, që këtë, krahasuar me veprat e imagjinatës së pastër, ta shihte si lojë të lehtë. – Disa borxhe të kobshme lojërash çuan drejt një grindjeje çasti mes tij dhe babait të tij adoptiv, dhe Edgari – një gjë shumë e çuditshme, që, siç edhe thonë për këtë gjë, dëshmon për një dozë të fortë sensi kalorësiak në zemrën e tij shpejtësisht të ngacmueshme – mori vendimin të merrte pjesë në luftën e grekëve dhe të hynte në luftë kundër turqve. Kështu ai udhëtoi për në Greqi. – Çfarë u bë me të në Lindje? Çfarë bëri ai atje? Studioi ai brigjet klasike të Mesdheut? – Pse e gjejmë ne atë në Shën Petersburg, pa pashaportë, në rrethana kompromentuese? Dhe në çfarë lloj afere ish përfshirë ai aty, që e pa veten të detyruar, t’i apelonte ministrit amerikan, Henry Middleton, që t’i shpëtonte sistemit penal rus dhe të kthehej sërish në atdhe? Kjo nuk dihet; këtu gjendet një boshllëk, i cili mbetet të mbushet vetëm prej dëshirës së autorit. Jeta e Edgar Allan Poe, rinia e tij dhe shkëmbimi i letrave janë njoftuar prej kohësh nga gazetat amerikane, por ama kurrë nuk janë publikuar.
Në 1829 i kthyer në Amerikë, ai la t’i kuptohej dëshira, të hynte në shkollën ushtarake në West Point; ai u pranua dhe aty, sikundër dhe tjetërkund, dha prova të një inteligjence mrekullisht të talentuar, por të padisiplinueshme – dhe pas kalimit të disa muajve ai u përjashtua. – Në të njëjtën kohë në familjen e tij adoptive ndodhi një ngjarje, e cila do të kish pasojat më serioze për krejt jetën e tij. Mrs. Allan, për të cilën ai duket të ketë pasur dobësinë e një biri, vdiq, dhe Allan u martua me një grua shumë të re. Këtu fillon një grindje shtëpiake – një histori bizarre, e errët, të cilën unë nuk mund ta tregoj, duke qenë se ajo nuk është sqaruar siç duhet nga asnjë biograf. Sidoqoftë nuk është për t’u çuditur, që ai u nda përfundimisht nga Mr.Allan dhe ky i fundit, që nga martesa e tij e dytë pati fëmijë, e fshiu nga testamenti. 
Pak kohë pasi ish larguar nga Richmond, Poe publikoi një vëllim të vogël me poezi. Kjo pat me të vërtetë kuptimin e një agimi në ngjitje. Kush pëlqen të ndiejë poezi angleze, gjen që aty aksentin e jashtëtokësores, qetësinë e melankolisë, atmosferën e shijshme të solemnitetit, eksperiencën parakohe të pjekur – unë më duket se e kam quajtur eksperiencë e lindur -, që i karakterizon poetët e mëdhenj.
Mjerimi e bëri për njëfarë kohe ushtar, dhe këtu lejohet të pranohet, se ai i shfrytëzoi orët e shumta të kohës së lirë të jetës së garnizonit, për të përgatitur materialet për kompozicionet e tij të ardhshme – kompozicione të çuditshme, të cilat ngjajnë të bëra, për të na treguar, se çudia është pjesë integruese e së bukurës. – Pas kthimit në jetën letrare – i vetmi element, brenda të cilit disa qënie të deklasuara munden të marrin frymë – Poe ligej në mjerim të tejskajshëm, deri kur një rastësi fatlume e ridrejtoi. Pronari i një reviste pat sponsorizuar dy çmime, njërin për tregimin më të mirë, tjetrin për poezinë më të mirë. Një shkrim dore jashtëzakonisht i bukur tërhoqi sytë e Kennedy-t, drejtuesit të komitetit, dhe zgjoi brenda tij dëshirën, që ai t’i kontrollonte vetë manuskriptet. Në vazhdim u pa, që Poe i kish fituar të dy çmimet; por atij iu dha vetëm njëri (i). Në këtë pikë presidenti i komisionit qe kurioz, të njihte të panjohurin. Botuesi i gazetës i solli një djalë të ri me një bukuri befasuese, në rrecka, i mbërthyer deri në grykë, në pamje një fisnik po aq krenar sa i vdekur urie. Kennedy u soll pa mangësi. Ai ndërmjetësoi njohjen mes Poe-s dhe njëfarë Thomas White, i cili themeloi në Richmond „Southern Literary Messenger“. White qe një burrë me shpirt sipërmarrës, por pa as dhe një lloj talenti letrar; atij i duhej një ndihmës. Dhe kështu Poe në vite shumë të rinj – e pikërisht 22 vjeçar – e pa veten drejtues të një reviste, fati i së cilës bazohej krejtësisht tek ai. Dhe përmes tij revista lulëzoi. “Southern Literary Messenger” e ka pranuar që prej atëherë, se vetëm falë këtij ekscentriku të fyer, këtij sarhoshi të papërmirësueshëm siguroi pëlqyeshmërinë e mirënjohur të saj. Në këtë „Magazin“ u shfaq për herë të parë dhe „Aventura e pashembullt e njëfarë Hans Pfaall“ si dhe shumë histori të tjera. Gati dy vjet rresht Edgar Poe mahniti me një zjarr të mrekullueshëm publikun e vet përmes një serie kompozicionesh të një zhanri krejtësisht të ri dhe jo më pak se kjo përmes artikujsh kritikë, gjallëria, qartësia dhe rreptësia e mirëarsyetuar e të cilëve prirej drejt asaj, t’i tërhiqte sytë mbi të. Këta artikuj kishin të bënin me libra të çfarëdo lloji, dhe njohuritë që burri i ri ia kish dhënë vetes, i erdhën jo pak në ndihmë. Eshtë mirë të dihet që kjo punë tepër e madhe zhvillohej për 500 Dollarë, kjo do të thotë 2700 Franga në vit. – „Mendjengushtë!“ – thotë Griswold, që pak a shumë do të thotë: „E besonte veten të pasur mjaftueshëm, budallai!“ – ai u martua me një vajzë të re, të bukur, magjepsëse, me natyrë të dashur dhe heroike – e cila ama nuk zotëronte „asnjë heler“, këtë e shton sërish Griswold me një nuancë shpërfilljeje. Qe zonjusha Virginia Clemm, kushërira e Poe-s.
Megjithë shërbimet që Poe i kish bërë gazetës së tij, Mr.White u prish me të pas kalimit as edhe të dy vjetëve. Arsyeja e kësaj ndarjeje është dukshëm për t’u kërkuar tek ataket e hipokondrisë dhe krizat e dehjes të poetit – ndodhi karakteristike, që e errësuan qiellin e tij të arsyes, njëjtë me ato retë kobshëm të zymta, që errësojnë papritmas peisazhin romantik me një melankoli në pamje të pashërueshme. – Aty e më tutje e shohim të pafatin ta ngrejë çadrën e vet herë këtu, herë aty, ngjashëm me burrat e shkretëtirës, dhe ato pak gjëra të vetat t’i marrë me vete nga një qytet i unionit në një tjetër. Kudo ai drejton revista dhe punon në mënyrë të shkëlqyer pranë tyre. Me shpejtësi të shkëlqyeshme ai shpërhap artikuj kritikë dhe filozofikë dhe tregime plot magji, të cilat publikohen të bashkuara nën titullin „Tales of the Grotesque and Arabesque“ – një titull për t’u shquar dhe i zgjedhur qëllimisht, sepse ornamentet groteske dhe arabeske rriten përmbi linjat e kthjellëta të trajtës njerëzore dhe gjatë leximit do mund të shihet, se letërsia e Poe-s në shumë pikëpamje është jashtë- ose mbinjerëzore. – Më pas përmes shënimesh plagosëse dhe skandaloze nëpër gazeta mësojmë, se Mr.Poe dhe gruaja e tij, rrezikshmërisht të sëmurë dhe në mjerim të plotë, gjenden në Fordham. Pak kohë pas vdekjes së gruas së tij poeti përjeton ataket e para të Delirium tremens. Një shënim i ri publikohet papritmas në një gazetë - një më shumë se mizor këtë herë -, i cili e akuzon atë për përbuzje dhe mospëlqim ndaj botës dhe i cili i bën atij një nga ata procese tendenciozë – kërkesa të vërteta dënimi të mendimit publik -, kundër të cilëve atij i duhej vazhdimisht të mbrohej – një nga luftërat më të pafrytshme që unë njoh.
Padyshim ai fitonte para dhe punimet e tij letrare mundeshin ta mbanin në jetë. Por unë kam prova që atij i duhej papushim të kalonte vështirësi dekurajuese. Ai ëndërronte, sikundër dhe shumë shkrimtarë të tjerë, për një revistë të „vetën“, ai donte të ishte „në shtëpi të vet“, dhe fakt është, që ai pat vuajtur, për të pasur djegshëm mall për këtë vend të fundëm arratisjeje për mendimet e veta. Për të mbërritur atje, për të siguruar shumën e mjaftueshme të parave, ai gjeti arrati tek „leksionet“. Poe kish mbajtur tashmë në New York një leksion për „Heureka“, që madje kish çuar në debate të gjerë. Këtë herë ai mendonte që të mbante leksion në atdheun e vet, Virginia. Ai llogariti, sikundër i shkruajti Willis-it, për një turne në Lindje dhe Jug dhe shpresonte që miqtë e tij letrarë dhe të njohurit e tij të vjetër të kolegjit dhe të West Point të vërshonin tok. Kështu ai vizitoi kryeqytetin e Virginia-s dhe Richmond e pa sërish, atë, të cilin e kish parë dikur atje aq të ri dhe të varfër dhe të rreckosur. Të gjithë, që nuk e kishin parë më Poe-n që nga ato ditë, kur emri i tij qe në errësirë, nxituan në grupe për ta vështruar bashkëvendasin e tyre të njohur. Ai u shfaq: i bukur, elegant, korrekt, si gjeniu! Ai zgjodhi një temë sa të gjerë aq edhe të lartë: „Principi i poezisë“, dhe ai e shtjelloi atë në një nga ato format plot dritë, që ish një nga privilegjet e tij. Një poet i vërtetë, siç ai qe, mendonte ai, vlerëson që qëllimi i poezisë është i të njëjtës natyrë si principi i saj, dhe se ajo nuk lejohet të ketë asgjë tjetër në sy përveç vetes së vet.
Pritja e bukur që i gatitën, e mbushi zemrën e tij të shkretë me krenari dhe gëzim; ai u tregua aq shumë i mrekulluar, saqë foli për atë që të vendosej përgjithmonë në Richmond dhe ta lidhte jetën e tij me vendet, të cilat fëmijëria e vet ia kish bërë të shtrenjta. Ndërkohë ai kish akoma për të bërë në New York dhe shkoi atje në 4 tetor. Ai ankohej asokohe për drithma të ftohti dhe dobësi. Meqë pas mbërritjes së tij në Baltimorë në mbrëmjen e datës 6 ai akoma e ndjente veten mjaft keq, e la bagazhin t’ia çonin tek skela, prej nga ku do të udhëtonte për në Philadelphia, dhe hyri në një pijetore, për t’u gjallëruar disi aty. Për fat të keq aty takoi të njohur të vjetër dhe e humbi kohën. Të nesërmen në mëngjes në grinë e zbehtë të ditës së herët u gjend në udhë një kufomë – një kufomë? A më lejohet të them kështu? – më mirë një trup, i cili akoma ish në jetë, por të cilin vdekja e kish vulosur me vulën e vet mbretërore. Në këtë trup, emri i të cilit nuk i ish i njohur kurrkujt, nuk gjetën letra apo para; për këtë arsye e çuan në spital. Dhe atje, në të njëjtën mbrëmje të së djelës, më 7 tetor 1848 Poe vdiq, i mbërthyer nga Delirium tremens, ky mysafir i tmerrshëm, i cili kish kaluar tashmë një ose dy herë nëpër trurin e tij.
Kështu u zhduk nga kjo botë një nga heronjtë më të mëdhenj letrarë, burri gjenial, i cili në „Daci i zi“ pat shkruar fjalët ogurzeza: „Cila sëmundje e lë veten të krahasohet me alkoholin!“
Kjo vdekje – ajo është gati vetëvrasje; një vetëvrasje e përgatitur prej kohësh. Të paktën ajo e shkaktoi një skandal të tillë. E madhe ishte zhurma, që u ngrit pas saj. Griswold iu përvesh fyerjeve: Willis, sinqerisht i shqetësuar, qe më mirë se i durueshëm. Ah! Ai, që kish ngjitur lartësitë më të pjerrëta të estetikës dhe ish zhytur në thellësitë më të paeksploruara të intelektit njerëzor; ai, që një jetë të tërë, e cila i ngjan një stuhie asnjëherë të zbutur, gjeti mjete të rinj, procese të panjohur, për ta çuar imagjinatën në shtangje, për t’i joshur shpirtërat e dëshiruar për të bukurën, ai kish vdekur brenda pak orësh në një shtrat spitali: Çfarë destini! Dhe kaq madhësi dhe kaq pafatësi, për të shkaktuar një erë pështjelluese frazeologjie borgjeze, për t’u bërë temë e gazetarëve!
Ut declamatio fias!
Këto drama nuk janë të reja; veç e rrallë që një varr i ri, i famshëm nuk është një vend grumbullimi skandalesh! Dhe meqë ra fjala: shoqëria nuk i do këta, të zaptuarit nga pafati edhe qoftë për atë që ata i prishin festat e tyre, qoftë që shoqëria ata vetvetishëm i ndjen si akuza të ndërgjegjes: pa asnjë lloj dyshimi ajo nuk është se nuk ka fare të drejtë. 
Le ta pranojmë gjithashtu që fundi shpresëhumbur, të cilin gjeti poeti i „Heureka“, shkaktoi disa përjashtime ngushëlluese; pa këtë duhet të dëshpërohej njeriu dhe nuk mund ta mbante edhe më tej vendin e tij. Willis – e thashë tashmë foli si njeri me nder dhe madje me mallëngjim për marrëdhëniet e mira që ai vazhdimisht pati me Poe-n. John Neal dhe George Graham e kujtuan Griswold për ndjenjën e turpit. Longfellow – dhe ky fitoi me këtë aq më shumë merita, duke qenë se Poe e kish ngacmuar mizorisht – diti në një mënyrë, që është e denjë për një poet, të lavdëronte fuqinë e Poe-s si poet dhe prozator. Dhe një i panjohur shkroi që letërsia amerikane kish humbur kokën e saj më domethënëse. 
Por zemra, që ish e plagosur, e copëtuar, zemra e përshkruar nga shtatë shpata, ish ajo e Madame Clemm. Edgar qe njëkohësisht djali dhe vajza e saj. Një fat, thotë Willis, të cilit ia marr këto detaje, një fat i ashpër qe ai, që asaj iu desh të mbijetojë dhe mbrojë. Sepse Edgar Poe qe një njeri vështirësisht i trajtueshëm; përveç që ai shkruante me një zor të mundimshëm dhe në një stil „i cili ngrihej së tepërmi mbi nivelin e zakonshëm intelektual, që atij të kishin mundur t’i paguanin honorare të lartë“, ai qe vazhdimisht i përzjerë në vështirësi parash dhe deri asokohe atij dhe gruas së tij të sëmurë i mungonin gjërat më të domosdoshme për të jetuar. Një ditë prej ditësh Willis pa t’i hynte në zyrë një grua, e vjetër, e butë dhe serioze. Ishte Madame Clemm. Ajo „kërkonte punë“ për Edgarin e saj të shtrenjtë. Biografi thotë, që ai ish shtangur vërtet, jo vetëm për shkak të lavdërimit të plotë, vlerësimit të goditur, të cilin ajo ia kish falur talentit të djalit, por po aq përmes tërësisë së pamjes së saj, zërit të saj të butë dhe të trishtuar, manierave të saj pak prej babe plak, por të bukura dhe bujare. Dhe shumë vite rresht – shton ai – e pamë këtë shërbyese të palodhshme, të veshur varfërisht dhe pamjaftueshëm, të shkonte nga gazeta në gazetë, që të shiste këtu një poezi, aty një artikull, teksa kohë më kohë thosh, që „ai“ ish i sëmurë – i vetmi sqarim, e vetmja arsye, justifikimi i pandryshueshëm që ajo jepte, kur djali i saj ndjehej i prekur nga një nga ato epokat sterile, të cilat janë të njohura për shkrimtarët nervozë -, por në një kohë që ajo nuk ia lejonte asnjëherë buzëve të saj, të thoshte qoftë edhe vetëm një rrokje që do të mund të interpretohej si një dyshim, si një pakësim i besimit në gjeninë dhe forcën e vullnetit të të shumëdashurit të saj. Kur vajza e saj vdiq, ajo u mbërthye pas të mbijetuarit nga kjo luftë e pashërueshme me ndjenjë të dyfishuar mëmësore, ajo jetonte me të dhe u kujdes për të, duke e mbikëqyrur, duke e mbrojtur nga jeta dhe vetja e tij. Vërtet! – e mbyll Willis, i madh dhe i paanshëm – kur flijimi i një gruaje, i lindur në një dashuri të parë dhe i ushqyer përmes pasionit njerëzor, e fisnikëron dhe shenjtëron objektin e saj, çfare nuk flet këtu në favor të këtij njeriu, i cili e shtinte për një flijim të tillë: të pastër, vetëmohues dhe të shenjtë si një shteg hyjnor?! Zvogëluesit e Poe-s në të vërtetë do duhej të kishin shquar, që joshje kaq të fuqishme mund të jenë vetëm virtyte. 
Mundet të mendohet, se sa tmerrësisht e prekur ishte gruaja e pafat nga lajmi. Ajo i shkroi Willis një letër, nga e cila unë dua të sjell këtu disa rreshta:
„Sot në mëngjes mësova për vdekjen e Eddi-t tim të dashur... A mund të më jepni disa hollësi të tjera, të më tregoni diçka më nga afër për rrethanat?... O! Mos e lini miken tuaj të gjorë në këtë brengë të hidhur!... Thuajini Zotit..., që të më bëjë vizitë; më duhet që të mbyll një porosi, që ma dha Eddie im i shkretë... Nuk e kam të nevojshme që t’ju lutem, ta njoftoni vdekjen e tij dhe të thoni fjalë të mira për të. Unë e di, që ju do ta bëni. Por flisni dhe të drejtën, sa djalë i dashur qe ai për mua, për mamanë e tij të gjorë, të dëshpëruar...“
Kjo grua më shfaqet me një madhështi më shumë se antike. E përfshirë nga një goditje e pashërueshme, ajo mendon vetëm për namin e atij, që i ish gjithçka, dhe nuk mjafton që ta kënaqësh, të thuash, se ai ka qenë gjeni, duhet të dihet, që ai ish njeri i mbushur me ndjenjën e detyrimit dhe dashurisë. Eshtë e qartë, që kjo nënë është një shembull për racat tona, që kujdesen shumë pak për flijim, heroizëm dhe për gjithçka, që kalon kufijtë e Duhet. A nuk ishte çështje nderi, t’i jepej veprave të poetit emri i asaj, që atij i qe dielli shpirtëror i jetës? Ai do ta balsamosë në lavdinë e vet emrin e gruas, butësia e së cilës diti t’i lidhë plagët e tij dhe pamja e së cilës pa pushim do të qëndrojë pezull mbi legjendat e martirëve të letërsisë.
Jeta e Poes, normat e tij, manierat e tij, qënia e tij fizike, gjithçka çfarë e përbën tërësinë e personalitet te tij, na shfaqet si diçka e errët dhe ndriçuese njëkohësisht. Personaliteti i tij qe unik, joshës dhe, si veprat e tij, i shënjuar në një mënyrë të papërshkrueshme me melankoli. Veç kësaj ai zotëronte talente të çdo lloji. Që në vite të rinj ai kish treguar një aftësi të rrallë për gjithë ushtrimet trupore, dhe megjithëse qe i shkurtër, me duar dhe këmbë femërore – sikurse gjithë qënia e tij e mbante këtë karakter delikatese femërore -, ai qe më shumë se robust dhe i aftë për prova të mrekullueshme force. Në të ri ai pat fituar një bast si notar, që i tejkalon masat e zakonisht të mundshmes. Mund të thuhet: Natyra u jep atyre, që i ka parashikuar për gjëra të mëdha, një temperament energjik, ashtu sikurse pemëve, që janë të caktuara të simbolizojnë pikëllimin dhe dhimbjen, iu dhuron vitalitet të fuqishëm. Këta njerëz, nganjëherë të mjerë në pamje, janë me konstitution atletik, të mirë për orgji dhe për punën, të përshtatshëm për ekscese dhe të aftë për kthjelltësi të habitshme.
Për Edgar Poe ka disa pika, në të cilat ekziston një unanimitet i pikëpamjeve, për shembull fismëria e tij e lartë e natyrshme, gojëtaria e tij dhe bukuria e tij, për të cilën, sikurse thuhet, ishte pak vanitoz. Manierat e tij, një përzierje unike e madhështisë dhe një butësie të theksuar, ishin plot vendosmëri. Fytyra, të ecurit, gjestet, mbajtjet e kokës, të gjitha e shquanin atë, kryesëpari në ditët e tij të mira, si një krijesë e zgjedhur. Nga e gjithë qënia e tij frymoste një solemnitet zaptues. Padyshim, ai ishte i shënjuar nga natyra, si ato trajtat e kalimtarëve në rrugë që tërheqin syrin e vëzhguesit dhe vënë në punë kujtesën e tij. Deri dhe pedanti, grindaveci Griswold pranon: kur ai i bëri vizitë Poes dhe e gjeti akoma të zbehtë dhe të sëmurë për shkak të vdekjes dhe sëmundjes së gruas së tij, ai ish habitur pamasë, jo vetëm për shkak të përsosmërisë të manierave të tij, por edhe prej fytyrës aristokratike si dhe atmosferës aromatike të dhomës së tij, e cila meqë ra fjala ish e mobiluar thjesht. Griswold nuk e di, që poetit më shumë se gjithë njerëzve të tjerë i ishte i veti një privilegj i cili i njihet parizienes dhe spanjolles: të mund të zbukurohen me kurrgjë; dhe që Poe, në të gjitha gjërat dashurues i së bukurës, kish shpikur artin, në një mënyrë të re të kthente një kasolle në një pallat. A nuk ka vizatuar ai me mendjen e tij më origjinale dhe të çuditshme skica për mobilje, plane për shtëpi fshati, kopshte dhe ide reformuese për peisazhe?
Ekziston një letër e mrekullueshme e zonjës Frances Osgood, që bënte pjesë tek miket e Poes dhe që na bën me dije detajet më të shënuara mbi zakonet e tij, personin e tij, jetën e tij shtëpiake. Kjo grua që edhe vetë ishte një letrare e shkëlqyer, kundërshton me guxim të gjithë veset dhe gabimet që ia vënë poetit. 
„Mes burrash“ – i thotë ajo Griswold-it – „ai ishte ndoshta, ashtu siç e paraqisni ju, dhe si burrë mund të keni të drejtë. Por unë mbetem tek ajo, që mes grash ai ish krejt tjetër, dhe asnjë grua nuk ka mundur ta njohë Poen, pa ndjerë për të një interes të thellë. Ai më është shfaqur gjithnjë veç si një shembull elegance, fismërie dhe zemërmadhësie...
Qe në Astor-House, ku u pamë për herë të parë. Willis më kish paraqitur në Table d’hôte “Korbin”, mbi të cilin autori – kështu më tha – dëshironte të dinte mendimin tim. Muzika e fshehtë, e mbinatyrshme e kësaj poezie të çuditshme më përshkroi kaq plotësisht, saqë kur mësova, që Poe dëshironte të më prezantohej, përftova një ndjenjë që përmbante pak tmerr. Ai m’u shfaq me kokën e tij të bukur, krenare, me sytë e tij të errët, nga të cilët flakëronte drita e përzgjedhjes për punë të larta, një dritë, e rrjedhur tok nga ndjenjë dhe mendim, me manierat e tij, të cilat ishin një bashkim i papërsëritshëm i madhështisë dhe ëmbëlsisë; -ai më përshëndeti, i qetë, serioz, gati i ftohtë; por nën këtë të ftohtë dridhej një simpati kaq e shqueshme, saqë unë nuk mund të shmangesha, që të fitoja prej saj përshtypjen më të thellë. Prej këtij çasti deri në vdekjen e tij ne qemë miq..., dhe unë e di që në fjalët e tij të fundit unë kam pasur pjesën time në kujtimet e tij, dhe që ai mua, para se arsyeja e tij të binte nga froni zotërues, më dha një provë të skajshme të besnikërisë së tij në miqësi.
Fisëm qe në shtëpinë e tij njëkohësisht të thjeshtë dhe poetike, ku karakteri i Edgar Poes shfaqej në dritën e tij më të bukur. I shpenguar, i gjallë, mendjehollë, si një fëmijë i llastuar herë kokëulur dhe herë i pakëndshëm, kishte ai për gruan e tij të re, të butë e të adhuruar dhe për të gjithë të vinin, gjithnjë, qoftë edhe në mes të punëve më të lodhshme letrare, një fjalë të dashur, një buzëqeshje mirëdashëse, vëmendje të hirshme dhe kalorësiake. Orë të pafund kalova në pultin e tij, nën pikturën e „Leonorës“ së tij, të dashurës dhe të vdekurës, gjithnjë i tendosur, gjithnjë i devotshëm, në shkrimin e tij të mrekullueshëm të dorës duke shporrur dhe fantazitë shkëlqyese, që e përshkonin në çast trurin e tij të habitshëm. – Më kujtohet, sesi një mëngjes e pashë më të gëzueshëm dhe më të shkathët se zakonisht. Virginia, gruaja e tij e mbarë, më qe lutur, të vija tek ai dhe më qe e pamundur t’i kundërshtoja lutjeve të saj... E gjeta në punë e sipër për një seri artikujsh, të cilat ai i publikoi nën titullin: „The Literati of New York“. „Shihni“ – më tha, dhe aty shpalosi me një buzëqeshje fitimtari shumë rrota të vogla letre (ai shkruante në rripa të ngushtë, duket, që t’ia përshtaste kopjen e tij „rregullimit“ të gazetave) – „do t’ju tregoj përmes ndryshimit të gjatësisë gradët e ndryshme të vlerësimit, që kam për çdo gjymtyrë të racës suaj letrare. Në secilën prej këtyre letrave është njeri prej jush i paketuar dhe i trajtuar posaçërisht. – Eja këtu Virginie, dhe më ndihmo!” – Dhe ajo shpaloste njërën pas tjetrës. Në fund ajo kishte një, që ngjante thuajse e pafund. Duke qeshur Virginie u largua deri në një qoshe të dhomës, duke mbajtur në fund letrën dhe burri i vet anën tjetër deri në një qoshe tjetër. „Dhe kush është fatlumi“ – pyeta unë – „të cilin e keni konsideruar të denjë për një butësi kaq të pakrahasueshme?“ – „Pa dëgjojeni atë“ – thirri ai. „A thua sikur zemra e saj e vogël, vanitoze nuk ia ka thënë me kohë, që është ajo vetë!“
Kur isha e detyruar për shkak të shëndetit tim, të udhëtoja, mbajta me Poe-n një korrespondencë të rregullt, duke iu bindur kështu lutjeve të ndezura të gruas së tij, e cila besonte, që unë mund të kisha një ndikim të mirë dhe veprim shërues mbi të... Sa i përket dashurisë dhe besimit mes tij dhe gruas, një teatër i mrekullueshëm për mua, nuk do mund të flisja dot me bindje të mjaftueshme, me ngrohtësi të mjaftueshme. Po i kaloj disa episode poetike, në të cilat ai sillte temperamentin e tij romantik. Unë besoj, se ajo qe e vetmja femër, që ai vazhdimisht me të vërtetë e ka dashuruar...“
Në novelat e Poes nuk gjen asgjë për dashurinë. Të paktën „Ligeia“, „Eleonora“ nuk janë histori të vërteta dashurie, duke qenë se ideja bazë, mbi të cilën bazohet vepra, është e krejt tjetër natyre. Ndoshta ai besonte, se proza nuk është gjuhë, e cila të gjendet në të njëjtin nivel me këtë ndjenjë të çuditshme dhe gati të papërshkrueshme; sepse poezitë e tij nga ana tjetër janë të mbushura fuqimisht me të. Pasioni hyjnor shfaqet atje i shkëlqyeshëm, i qartë dhe vazhdimisht i mbështjellë nga një melankoli e pashërueshme. Në artikujt e tij ai flet nganjëherë për dashurinë, deri edhe për një diçka, nga e cila veç emri i bën pendat të dridhen. Në „The Domain of Arnhaim“ ai siguron, që katër kushtet elementare të fatit janë: jeta në ajër të lirë, dashuria e një gruaje, shkëputja nga çdolloj ambicieje dhe krijimi i një të bukure të re. – Çfarë e forcon akoma më tej idenë e Frances Osgood mbi respektin kalorësiak të Poes për gratë, është fakti, që megjithë talentin e tij të mrekullueshëm për grotesken dhe të tmerrshmen, në gjithë veprën e tij nuk ka as edhe një vend, i cili të ketë karakterin e banalitetit, ose qoftë dhe vetëm të epshit sensual. Figurat e tij femërore janë si të thuash të rrethuara nga një aureolë; nga një kubé e mbinatyrshme ato ndriçojnë dhe janë të pikturuara në mënyrën emfatike të një të përdëlluari. – Sa i përket „episodeve romantike“, lejohet të jesh i habitur, që një qënie kaq nervoze, karakteristika e së cilës ndoshta ishte etja për bukurinë, nganjëherë me zjarr pasionant të kalorësisë i është kushtuar, kësaj luleje vullkanike të ëmbël si myshk erëmirë, për të cilën truri në vlim i poetit është një truall i zgjedhur. 
Nga bukuria e tij e çuditshme personale, për të cilën flasin shumë biografë, arsyeja mundet të krijojë një përshtypje të përafrueshme, kur thërret në ndihmë të gjithë shenjat e vagullta dhe sidoqoftë karakteristike, të cilat janë të përmbajtura në fjalën „romantik“, një fjalë, që zakonisht shërben për të riprodhuar llojet e bukurisë, të cilat kryesisht konsistojnë në shprehje. Poe kishte një ballë të madh, mbizotërues, mbi të cilin disa ngritje tradhëtonin aftësitë që deri derdhen, të cilat ato janë të paracaktuara të tregojnë – talent për konstruksion, për krahasimin, për gjetjen e kauzalitetit -, dhe mbi këto zotëronte në qetësi krenare sensi i mënyrës ideale të të qënit, sensi estetik par excellence. Ndërkohë, megjithë këto dhunti, ose deri për shkak të këtyre kauzaliteteve të jashtëzakonshme, jepte kjo kokë, parë në profil, ndoshta jo një pamje të këndshme. Si në të gjithë gjërat, të cilat bartin karakterin e një sensi veçanërisht të shkëlqyeshëm, mund të rridhte një deficit nga vërshimi, një varfëri nga uzurpimi. Sy të mëdhenj kishte, të errët dhe njëkohësisht plot dritë, me një ngjyrë të pacaktuar dhe të turbullt me një nuancë për në vjollcë; hunda ishte e fisme dhe e fuqishme, goja delikate dhe e trishtuar, megjithëse njëkohësisht buzëqeshëse, lëkura kafe me dritë, çehrja shumicën e rasteve e zbehtë, shprehja pak e shpërndarë dhe padallueshëm e rrudhur nga një melankoli e qëndrueshme.
Kuvendimi i tij ishte shumë domethënës dhe frytdhënës. Ai nuk ish një i ashtuquajtur folës i bukur – diçka e tmerrshme! -, dhe meqë ra fjala dhe fjala e tij sikurse dhe penda i shmangej konvencionales; por një dije e shtrirë, një zotërim i fuqishëm i gjuhës, studime të gjera, përshtypje të mbledhura në shumë vende, i karakterizonin fjalët e tij. Gojëtaria e tij, në thelb poetike, plot metodë, dhe njëkohësisht duke lëvizur jashtë çdo metode të njohur; një arsenal pamjesh, të cilat ai ia merrte një bote pak të njohur për tërësinë e shpirtërave; një art i mrekullueshëm, nga një kusht i dukshëm dhe mëse i pranueshëm të derivosh vërejtje të fshehta dhe të reja, të hapësh perspektiva të habitshme dhe me një fjalë ta tërheqësh me vete artin, ta nxisësh për të menduar, për të ëndërruar, t’i rrëmbesh shpirtërat nga pisllëku i rutinës – këto ishin cilësitë verbuese, për të cilat shumë njerëz kanë ruajtur kujtimin. Por ndodhte nganjëherë – e thonë të paktën -, që poeti, duke i bërë qejfin humorit të tij shkatërrues, i rrëzonte miqtë e tij përmes një cinizmi turbullues dhe rrëzonte pa mëshirë veprën e mendjes së tij. Për t’u shquar është gjithashtu, që ai në zgjedhjen e dëgjuesve të tij ishte shumë pak sederli, dhe besoj, lexuesi do të gjejë lehtësisht në histori të tjera inteligjenca të mëdha dhe origjinale, të cilave iu mjaftonte çdo shoqëri. Disa mendje, të cilat janë të vetmuara në mes të turmës dhe të cilat zbaviten në biseda me veten, nuk kanë ç’ta bëjnë „delikatesën sa i përket publikut“. Përmbledhur në një ky është një lloj vëllazërimi, që bazohet në përbuzje.
Për atë alkoolizëm – që është bërë i njohur dhe është qortuar me një këmbëngulje, që mund të zgjojë lehtësisht besimin, se gjithë shkrimtarët e SHBA-së, përveç Poes, qenkan engjëj të esëlltisë -, për të duhet thënë dhe një fjalë. Lidhur me të janë shumë versione, dhe asnjë nuk përjashton të tjerët. Para së gjithash kam detyrimin të shquaj, që Willis dhe zonja Osgood sigurojnë, që një sasi shumë e pakët vere ose likeri ishte e mjaftueshme, për ta çoroditur totalisht organizmin e tij. Përtej kësaj është lehtësisht e mendueshme, që një njeri, kaq tërësisht i vetmuar, kaq thellësisht i pafat, i cili shpesh ka mundur ta shohë në fytyrë krejt sistemin shoqëror si një paradoks dhe një mashtrim, një njeri, i cili i torturuar nga një fat kaq i pamëshirshëm, e përsëriste shpesh, që shoqëria nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një trumbë të mjeruarish – (Griswold është ai, i cili kujton për këtë, i indinjuar në formën e një njeriu, i cili mund të mendojë po kështu, por që nuk do ta shprehte kurrë) – është e natyrshme, them unë, të pranosh, që ky poet, si fëmijë i lënë në dorë të ngjitje-zbritjeve të jetës së hapur, truri i të cilit rrotullohej në një punë të rëndë të pandërprerë, nganjëherë kërkonte një harrim që t’i kënaqte shpirtin tek shishja. Armiqësi të fshehta letrare, marramendje para pafundësisë, vuajtje shtëpiake, fyerje të bamirësisë – para gjithë këtyre Poe arratisej në të zezën e dehjes si në një varr në përgatitje e sipër. Po aq sa i mirë edhe mund të shfaqet ky shpjegim, unë e shoh si jo mjaftueshëm gjithpërfshirës dhe nuk i besoj atij për shkak të lehtësisë së tij të mjerueshme.
Dëgjoj, që ai nuk pinte si shijues, por si barbar, me një aktivitet dhe ndarje kohe tërësisht amerikane, njësoj sikur po përmbushte një funksion njerivrasës, njësoj sikur të kishte „diçka“ në vete për ta vrarë, „a worm that would not die“. Meqë ra fjala tregojnë, se një ditë, i bërë gati që të martohej përsëri – afishimi zyrtar ishte publikuar dhe, kur po e përgëzonin për një lidhje, e cila do të vendoste në duart e tij gjithë kushtet e fatit dhe mirëqënies, ai kish thënë: „Eshtë ndoshta e mundur, që ju keni parë një afishim zyrtar, por mbani mend këtë: Unë nuk do të martohem përsëri!“ – në këtë ditë pra ai, tmerrësisht i dehur, shkaktoi një skandal në fqinjësinë e asaj, e cila duhet të bëhej gruaja e tij, dhe gjeti në këtë mënyrë arrati në detyrimin e tij, për t’u çliruar nga betimi i tij i rremë karshi të vdekurës, portreti i së cilës jetonte brenda tij dhe së cilës ai i kish kënduar mrekullisht në „Annabel Lee“. Në një numër të madh rastesh pra unë e mbaj faktin pafund të vlefshëm të paramendimit si të caktuar dhe të vërtetuar.
Nga ana tjetër lexoj, në një artikull të gjatë në „Southern Literary Messenger“ – pikërisht në atë gazetë, fatin e së cilës ai e kish themeluar -, që asnjëherë pastërtia, siguria e stilit të tij, asnjëherë zelli i tij për punë nuk u pengua nga ky zakon i tmerrshëm; që hartimit të pjesëve të tij më shumë të vlerësuara i pararendte dhe i pasrendte një nga këto kriza; që ai pas publikimit të „Heureka“ iu bë rob prirjes së tij në mënyrë për të të ardhur keq, dhe që ai në New York në të njëjtin mëngjes, në të cilin ish publikuar „Korbi“, ndërkohë që emri i tij ish në gojën e të gjithëve, rrezikshëm duke iu penguar këmbët, ai lëkundej përmes Broadway-t. Duhet pikasur, që fjalët „pararendte dhe pasrendte“ përmbajnë informacionin, që dehja mund t’i shërbente qoftë si mjet për nxitje sikurse dhe për qetësim.
Ka përshtypje sikurse dihet kalimtare dhe që të ngrijnë habie – dhe ato janë aq më shumë ngrirëse në habi, sa më kalimtare të jenë ato -, të cilat deri tani ndjekin një simptomë të jashtme, një lloj njoftimi kujtues, për shembull një tingëllimi kambane, një note në muzikë, ose një arome të harruar, dhe të cilat vetë i pason një ngjarje, e cila i ngjan një ngjarjeje, e cila na është e njohur dhe e cila mbante të njëjtin vend në një zinxhir më parë të dukshëm. Njëjtë këtyre përshtypjeve tani, ose njëjtë atyre ëndrrave periodike të çuditshme, të cilat kthehen shpesh në dremitjen e netëve tona, ka pa diskutim dhe në dehje jo vetëm zinxhirë ëndrre, por deri edhe rradhë arsyetimesh, të cilat për t’u riprodhuar, kanë nevojë për mjedisin, në të cilin ato u lindën. Nëse lexuesi më ka ndjekur i dëshiruar, atëherë ai e ka gjetur tashmë përfundimin -: Unë besoj, se në shumë raste – patjetër jo në të gjithë – e dehura e Poes ishte një mjet kujtese, një metodë energjike vdekjeprurëse, por e cila i përgjigjej natyrës së tij pasionante. Poeti kish mësuar të pirin, duke bërë çmos si një letrar me përkushtim, për të mbajtur fletore shënimesh. Ai nuk mund t’i bënte ballë kërkesës, që të rigjente vizionet e tij të mrekullueshme ose të tmerrshme, konceptimet e tij fine, delikate, të cilat i kish ndeshur në një stuhi të mëparshme; qenë të njohur të vjetër, të cilët e tërhiqnin urdhërueshëm, dhe për t’u lidhur sërish me to, ai ndoqi rrugën më të rrezikshme, por më direkte. Një pjesë e asaj, çka sot përbën zbavitjen tonë, është ajo çka e vrau atë.
Nga veprat e këtij gjeniu unik mund të them pak; Publiku do ta shohë vetë, se çfarë duhet të mendojë për to. Ndoshta do të më ishte e vështirë, por jo e pamundur, që të bëhet e qartë metoda e tij, procedura e tij që të shpërbëjë, kryesëpari në pjesën e veprave të tij, veprimi kryesor i së cilave bazohet në një analizë të mbështetur mirë. Unë do mundesha ta fusja lexuesin në të fshehtat e metodës së tij të punës, mund të zgjerohesha mbi atë përqindje të shpirtit amerikan, që mbi një vështirësi të mundur, mbi një gjëegjëzë të zgjidhur, mbi një pjesë të realizuar force e bën atë të gëzohet, që e nxit, me një kënaqësi fëminore dhe gati perverse në botën e probabiliteteve dhe dyshimeve të zbavitet dhe të krijojë „lajme të rremë“ , të cilëve arti i tij subtil i ka falur probabilitet jete. Asnjeri nuk do ta mohojë, që Poe është një xhongler i mrekullueshëm; por unë e di, që vlerësimin e vet ai ia kushtonte kryesisht një pjese tjetër të veprave. Unë kam disa vërejtje më kuptimplota, krejt të shkurtra.
Jo përmes mrekullive të tij materiale, të cilat megjithatë i kanë siguruar famën e tij, do t’i jetë dhënë atij, që të sigurojë adhurimin e njerëzve që mendojnë, por përmes dashurisë së tij për të bukurën, përmes njohjes së tij të kushteve harmonike të bukurisë, përmes poezisë së tij të thellë dhe plot mall, megjithatë jo më pak të punuar tejdukshëm dhe qartë si një bizhuteri e kristaltë – përmes stilit të tij të vlefshëm për adhurim, të pastër dhe bizarr – i strukturuar si luspat e një veshje armatimi – i pëlqyeshëm dhe tejmase i saktë – tek i cili shenja më e lehtë shërben që lexuesin lehtas ta bartë tek një qëllim i synuar – dhe para së gjithash përmes kësaj gjenie tërësisht të veçantë, përmes këtij temperament unik, që ia lejoi atij, në një mënyrë të pagabimtë, përfshirëse, të tmerrshme të paraqesë dhe sqarojë përjashtimin nga rregulli i normave. – Diderot, për të shquar një nga qindra shembujt, është një autor sanguin; Poe është shkrimtari i nervave, dhe ndoshta dhe diçka më shumë se kaq -, dhe më i miri që unë njoh.
Tek ai çdo depërtim në material është tërheqës pa dhunë, i krahasueshëm me një vorbull. Dinjiteti i tij të habit dhe ta mban shpirtin gjallë. Kështu menjëherë ndihet që bëhet fjalë për diçka me rëndësi. Dhe ngadalë, pas e më pas, shpaloset një histori, tek e cila krejt interesi bazohet në një shkitje të pashqueshme të intelektit, në një dozim të pazgjuar të natyrës gjatë amalgamimit të aftësive. Lexuesi, i mbërthyer nga marramendja, detyrohet, të ndjekë autorin në deduksionet e tij magjepsëse.
Asnjë njeri, e përsëris, nuk ka treguar me më shumë magji mbi përjashtimet e jetës njerëzore dhe natyrës; - gjithë kurioziteti i zjarrtë i shërimit – ; stinët në zbritje të vitit, të ngarkuara me shkëlqim çnervozues, kohët e nxehta, të lagështa dhe të avullta, meqë era e jugut i mpin nervat dhe i shtendos si kordat e një instrumenti, meqë sytë mbushen me lotë, që nuk vijnë nga zemra; haluçinacioni, fillimisht duke i lënë akoma vend dyshimit, por pas pak i bindur dhe më i mbushur me arsyetime sesa një libër; absurdja, që vendoset në inteligjencë dhe e zotëron me një llogjikë të tmerrshme; histeria, që e zhvendos vullnetin; kundërshtinë, që lind mes nervave dhe mendjes; dhe njeriun, e nxjerrë nga ekuilibri deri në pikën, që ai e shpreh dhimbjen përmes së qeshurës. Ai analizon më kalimtaren, të papeshueshmen e peshon në dorën e tij dhe përshkruan në atë mënyrë të saktë shkencore, pasojat e së cilës janë aq të tmerrshme, gjithë imangjinaren, që njeriun nervoz e mbërthen valëvitshëm dhe e drejton përballë së keqes.
Deri dhe zjarri, me të cilin ai bie mbi grotesken nga dashuria për grotesken, mbi të tmerrshmen nga dashuria për të tmerrshmen, më shfaqet se vetëm e vërteton dlirësinë e veprës së tij dhe harmoninë e poetit dhe njeriut. – Unë e kam vënë re, që tek disa njerëz ky zjarr është shpesh pasojë e një energjie të dhunshme, të pazënë me punë, vitale, nganjëherë e një dlirësie kokëfortë dhe e një sensibiliteti të thellë. Epshi mbinatyror, që njeriu mund të ndjejë, kur sheh gjakun e vet t’i rrjedhë, lëvizjet e papritura, të fuqishme, të padobi, britmat e nxjerra zëlartë, pa patur dhënë mendja e fytit një urdhër, këto janë shfaqje, të cilat pikërisht këtu duhen renditur.
Në prehrin e letërsisë, ku ajri është i holluar, mendja mundet të njohë atë frikë të pacaktuar, atë frikë që priret nga lotët dhe atë dhimbje të zemrës, siç janë ato në shtëpi të vetën në vendet pamatshëm të largëta. Por më e fortë është ndjenja e adhurimit, dhe përveç kësaj arti i tij është kaq i madh! Sfondet dhe gjërat anësore i përshtaten këtu të ndjerit të personazheve. Vetmia e natyrës ose jeta e trazuar e qyteteve, gjithçka këtu është e përshkruar në mënyrë nervoze dhe fantastike. Sikundër Delacroix ynë i madh, që e ngriti artin e tij në nivelin e poezisë së lartë, Edgar Poe dashuron, krijimin e tij ta lërë të lëvizë në terren farfuritës blu dhe të gjelbër, ku ngjitet fosforeshenca e kalbëzimit dhe aroma e furtunës. E ashtuquajtura natyrë e pajetë ka pjesë në natyrën e qënieve të gjalla dhe ngjethet, njëjtë si ajo, në një ngjethje mbinatyrore, galvanike. Dhoma thellohet përmes opiumit; opiumi i jep këtu bojërave një sens magjik dhe gjithë zhurmave një vibracion të një thellësie më të rëndësishme tingulli. Nganjëherë hapen papritmas, të mbingopura nga ngjyra dhe drita, pamje madhështore në peisazhet e tij, dhe në thelbin e horizonteve të tyre shihen të mbijnë qytete orientale dhe arkitektura, të mbështjella me avull përmes largësisë, dhe dielli i derdh rryma ari përmbi.
Personazhet e Poes, ose më mirë personazhi i Poes, njeriu me aftësitë e tejmprehta, njeriu me nervat e shtendosura, njeriu vullneti fërgëllues dhe i duruar i të cilit i bën sfidë vështirësive, ai, shikimi i të cilit me ngurtësinë e një shpate është i drejtuar mbi objektet, të cilat sa më shumë intensivisht t’i shohë ai, aq më të mëdha bëhen, - ky është Poe vetë. – Dhe gratë e tij, të gjitha plot dritë dhe të sëmura, duke vdekur në vuajtje të çuditshme dhe të gjitha duke folur me një zë, që ndihet si muzikë, është përsëri ai; ose së paku: përmes gjithë qënies së tyre çuditshëm tërheqëse, përmes dijes së tyre, përmes melankolisë së tyre të pashërueshme ato kanë pjesë të fuqishme në natyrën e krijuesit të tyre. Femra ideale e tij ama, Titanida e tij, shfaqet në portrete të ndryshme, të cilat janë të shpërhapura në poezitë e tij të pakta, portrete, ose më mirë mënyra për ta ndjerë të bukurën, që temperamenti i autorit i sjell së bashku dhe i shkrin në një njësi të vagullt por sidoqoftë të ndjeshme dhe ku, delikate ndoshta më shumë se tjetërkund, jeton ajo dashuri e pangopshme për të bukurën, që përbën të drejtën kryesore e tij, dua të them përbën përmbledhjen e të drejtave të tij për prirjen drejt dhe adhurimin e poetëve.



_Nga gjermanishtja e shqipëroi: Dita

Shënim: Materiali është marrë nga: Edgar Allan Poe. Erzählungen – Phantastische Fahrten, Geschichten des Grauens und Detektivgeschichten, Gondrom Verlag GmbH, Bindlach 1997. Teksti shërben si parathënie e librit. Nuk jepen të dhëna më shumë, se nga është marrë ai, se në cilin vit është shkruar. Por përkthimi në gjermanisht i tregimeve në brendi të librit bazohet në botimin e plotë amerikan të veprës së Poes (Virginia Edition), New York, 1902._



(i) Tregimi „Fuçia e Amontillado-s“ („The Cask of Amontillado“). Fusnotë e Baudelaire.


(ii)   Në tekstin në gjermanisht këtu qëndron në thonjëza fjala “Enten”, shumësi për “Ente”, fjalë për të cilën duke iu referuar Duden Deutsches Universalwörterbuch (2001) mundemi të gjejmë disa kuptime në gjermanisht. Zgjedhja për „lajm i rremë“ u bazua në përmbajtjen e veprës së Poes.

----------

bili99 (18-01-2018)

----------


## M_u_Z_a

Do doja te ndaja me ju, leximin e njerit prej tregimeve me te realizuar te "fondit te arte" te letersise boterore.
Eshte shkeputur prej vellimit me tregime te perzgjedhur me instikt dhe nuhatje te holle, nga perkthyesja dhe poetja Merita Paparisto.


*Morella 
*
*EDGAR ALLAN POE 
*

_Vetë, me veten tënde, i vetmuar, përjetë një i vetëm dhe tek. 
PLATONI: SYMPOS 
_
E vlerësoja me një ndjenjë ngrohtësisht të thellë dhe tepër të veçantë, miken time Morella. I gjëndur rastësisht në shoqërinë ku ajo përkiste shumë vjet të shkuara, që në takimin e parë, ndjeva shpirtin të më digjej nga njëlloj flake që nuk e kisha njohur kurrë më parë; por nuk ishin flakë Erosi ato dhe më torturonte brënda meje mendimi që unë në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër duhet të përcaktoja kuptimin e tyre të zakonshëm apo të kthjelloja zjarrin e vagullt që ato më sillnin. Ne u takuam dhe fati na çoi të dyve drejt altarit, por unë kurrë ndonjëherë nuk i fola për pasion dhe as për dashuri. Ajo gjithsesi, u largua nga shoqëria e saj dhe qoftë edhe ky përkushtimi i saj për të qëndruar vetëm për vetëm me mua, më mbushte me lumturi. Ishte lumturi ta mendoje; një lumturi deri në ëndërrim. 
Njohuritë e Morellës mbi botën, ishin tepër të thella. Sipas gjithë dijeve të mija, talenti i saj i kalonte kufinjtë e normales dhe mëndja e saj kishte një fuqi tepër të madhe. E ndjeja ketë dhe në shumë gjëra, bëhesha nxënësi i saj. Shpejt mora vesh që ndoshta për shkak të edukimit të saj në Presburg, ajo kishte njohur përpara meje një numur të madh të atyre shkrimeve mistike të cilat zakonisht janë konsideruar vetëm mbeturina të letërsise së herëshme Gjermane. Ato, për ca arësye që unë nuk mund ti imagjinoja, ishin të preferuarat e saj - dhe me kalimin e kohës ato u bënë po ashtu edhe për mua,- dhe studimi i vazhdueshëm i tyre duhet ti atribuohet ndikimit të thjeshtë por të efektshëm, të forcës së zakonit dhe shëmbëlltyrës. 
Nëse nuk gabohem, arësyeja ime, kishte shumë pak të bënte me të gjithë ketë. Bindjet e mija,- me sa mbaj mënd unë,- asnjëherë nuk ishin bazuar mbi gjëra ideale, dhe as që kishin pasur ndonjë pigment misticizmi ,i cili u lexua më vonë, vetëm në qofsha i gabuar në atë çka besoja apo në atë çka mendoja atëherë. I bindur për ketë, unë e braktisa thellësisht pa kushte veten në duart e gruas time, dhe u futa me një zemër të dlirë në labirinthet e studimeve të saj. Dhe pastaj- pastaj, ndërsa derdhesha përmbi faqet e ndaluara, ndjeja një shpirt të ndaluar që ndizej brënda meje- Morella vinte atëherë dorën e saj të ftohtë mbi timen, dhe ndriçonte me një zë të fikur,- nga hiri i një filozofie të vdekur- disa fjalë të veçanta, kuptimi i çuditshëm i të cilave i bënte të flakëronin përmbi kujtesën time. Pastaj, për orë të tëra, qëndroja si i humbur përkrah saj, dhe vegjetoja nën tingujt jetësorë të muzikalitetit të zërit të saj, derisa në vazhdimësi melodia e tij fillonte ndërthurej me nota tmerri, dhe një hije gradualisht zbriste mbi shpirtin tim, e unë zbehesha e zbehesha, dhe fërgëlloja brënda meje nën këto tinguj kaq jotokësorë. Pastaj, tingujt jetësorë në zërin e saj, shuheshin papritur nën dridhjet e tmerrit, dhe gjëja më e bukur kthehej në atë më të neveritëshmen, ashtu si Hinnon kthehet në Ge-Henna. 
Është e panevojshme të theksoj karakterin e saktë të këtyre analizave të cilat, -në fakt ishin shumë më voluminoze nga çkam treguar unë,- përbënin, për një kohë të gjatë, pothuajse të vetmin bashkëbisedim mes meje dhe Morellës. Të mësuara në atë që emërtohet moral theologjik ato do dukeshin lehtësisht te përtypëshme për mëndjen por nëse do ishe i pamësuar me të, sido që ta ktheje, të gjitha pikat e diskutimit, do të dukeshin shumë pak të kuptueshme. 
Pantheismi i egër i Fichte; Paliggenedia e modifikuar e Pitagorianëve; dhe mbi të gjitha, doktrina e Identitetit e inkurajuar me forcë nga Shchelling, ishin kryesisht pikat e diskutimit që i referoheshin gjëse më të bukur të Morellës imagjinative.Ketë identitet i cili është emërtuar personal, Z. Locke,- më duket,- e përkufizon si diçka që konsiston në gjykimin e shëndoshë të qënies njerëzore. Dhe përderisa me njeri ne nënkuptojmë një thelb inteligjent që arsyeton, dhe përderisa ekziston një ndërgjegje që shoqëron mendimin, është pikërisht kjo që na bën të jemi ajo që ne e quajmë vetja jonë, dhe në të njëjtën kohë na dallon ne nga format e tjera të qënieve që mendojnë, dhe na jep indentitetin personal. Por principi i të qënit i veçantë, nocioni i këtij identiteti që pas vdekjes është ose nuk është i humbur përgjithnjë, përbënte për mua në atë kohë, objektin e një interesi tepër të fortë; tashmë jo dhe aq për natyrën përpëlitëse dhe ngacmuese të pasojave të tij, se sa për nga mënyra e spikatur dhe emocionale me të cilën Morella e përmëndëte atë. 
Por ja erdhi një kohë kur misteri i gruas time më përfshiu të tërin si të ishte një formulë magjike. Unë fillova të mos i duroja dot më prekjet e gishtërinjve të saj të hollë e të zbehtë, as tonin e ulët dhe muzikalitetin e të folurës, dhe as shkëlqimin e syve të saj melankolikë. Dhe ajo i dinte të gjitha këto, dhe asnjë kundërshtim nuk shprehte; dukej sikur dobësia dhe budallallëku im ishin gjëra të pritëshme dhe të njohura që më parë nga ajo dhe duke buzëqeshur e quante të gjithë këtë thjesht fat. Ajo dukej gjithashtu e vetëdijëshme për shkakun ,- për mua krejt të panjohur-, të tjetërsimit gradual të vëmëndjes time; por asnjëherë nuk dha ndonjë arësye për ketë apo për natyrën e asaj që po ndodhte. Nga ana tjetër ishte ajo grua e cila tretej ditë pas dite. Në momentet kur e kuqja e faqeve të saj thellohej dhe venat në ballë i bëheshin gjithnjë e më blu; përnjëherë qënia ime shkrihej në keqardhje dhe kur pas atij momenti kapja vështrimin e syve të saj të menduar, shpirti më dhimbte dhe më trazohej, me trazimin e atij që hedh vështrimin poshtë në humnera të pamata. 
Mund të them vallë që në ato momente unë dëshiroja thellësisht me një dëshire të zellshme dhe gërryese momentin e mbarimit të Morellës? Po, e dëshiroja; por shpirti i brishtë, rezistonte dhe i ngjitej mureve prej balte të godinës së tij, për ditë, javë dhe muaj të pafund të lodhshëm, derisa nervat e mija të torturuara arrinin të sundonin mbi llogjikën time, zemërimi rritej brënda meje për shkak të vonesës, dhe me zemrën e një shpirti të keq , mallkoja ditët , orët dhe momentet e hidhura që dukeshin sikur zgjateshin dhe zgjateshin pa fund, ndërkohë që jeta e saj delikate shuhej, si hijet që vdesin në fund të ditës. 
Por një mëngjes vjështë, kur erërat akoma flinin në shtretërit e tyre qiellore , Morella më thirri të qëndroja pranë saj. Një mjegull e dendur e mbështillte tokën, një shkëlqim i ngrohtë shtrihej mbi ujrat dhe një ylber që nga kupa qiellore i dorëzohej gjetheve të dëndura të vjeshtës në pyll. 
“Është dita e ditëve,” me tha, ndërsa unë i afrohesha; “nje ditë e të gjitha ditëve, të jetës apo të vdekjes qofshin. Është një ditë e këndëshme për bijtë e tokës dhe jetës – ah, por po aq e këndëshme për bijat e qiellit dhe vdekjes!” 
Unë e putha në ballë dhe ajo vazhdoi: 
“ Unë po vdes, por akoma do rroj.” 
“Morella!” 
“ Ditë që ti të me kesh dashur, nuk ka pasur,—por atë që ke neveritur gjatë jetës tënde, në vdekje ke për ta adhuruar.” 
“Morella!” 
“ Ja po ta them përsëri që jam duke vdekur. Por brënda meje pengu i dashurise time është ngjizur - oh sa e vogel!- dhe ajo ndjen për mua, Morrella. Dhe kur shpirti im të niset fëmija do jetojë – fëmija yt dhe i imi, i Morellës. Por ditët e tua do jenë ditët e dhimbjes- Një dhimbje më e gjata ndër ndjenjat siç është qiparisi më i forti ndër drurët. Për ty orët e lumturisë kanë mbaruar dhe gëzimi nuk këputet dy herë në jetë, ashtu si trëndafilat e tempujve në Paestum që mblidhen dy herë në vit. Kjo nuk do zgjasë dhe pastaj, ti nuk do luash më Tenianin por duke lënë mënjanë manjolat dhe hardhitë, ti do mbështjellësh qefinin në kokë, siç bëjnë myslimanët në Mekë. 
“Morella!” klitha, “Morella! Si mund të parathuash të tilla gjëra?” Por ajo ktheu kokën mënjanë mbi jastëk dhe një dridhje e lehtë i kaloi nëpër gjymtyrë, dhe kështu ajo vdiq dhe zëri i saj nuk u dëgjua më. 
Por ashtu siç e parashikoi,- fëmija që ajo lindi gjatë vdekjes, dhe që nuk mori frymë deri në momentin që e ëma e saj pushoi së marri frymë,- fëmija i saj, një vajzë, erdhi në jetë. Ajo u rrit në mënyrë të çuditëshme në trup dhe intelekt ; ishte ngjashmëria perfekte e asaj që kishte ikur, dhe unë e desha atë me dashurinë më të ethëshme që do kisha besuar ndonjëherë që do mund ta ndjeja për ndonjë qënie të kësaj toke. 
Por atje tej, shumë larg, qielli i kësaj dashurie të pastër, errësohej, dhe melankolia e thellë, tmerri, dhe dhimbja e mundimshme rrëshqistnin si një re në qiellin e saj. Siç thashë, fëmija u rrit e çuditëshme në trup dhe në mëndje. Me gjithë mënd e pabesueshme ishte rritja e shpejtë e përmasave të saj trupore, por me të tmerrëshme,- oh sa të tmerrëshme- ishin mendimet e trazuara që shëmbeshin mbi mua ndërsa shikoja zhvillimin e gjëndjes së saj mendore. E si mund të ishte ndryshe, kur unë çdo ditë zbuloja në konceptet e fëmijës, fuqinë e mëndjes së një të rriture dhe aftësitë e gruas ? kur mësimet e përvojës më servireshin nga buzët e njoma të fëmijës?... dhe kur urtësia ose pasioni i pjekurisë që unë e gjeja në çdo moment shkrepte nga sytë e saj të plotë e kureshtarë? kur,- le të themi,- të gjitha këto spikasnin përpara ndjesive të mija të lemerisura, kur nuk mundesha më ta fshihja të gjithë këtë prej shpirtit tim, por as ta flakja tej perceptimeve të mija që dridheshin nga frika e pranimit të atij realiteti, duhej vallë të hamëndësoja në këtë dyshim, të një natyre të frikëshme dhe ngacmuese, që më pushtonte ngadalë shpirtin tim, apo ti lija mendimet e mija të përballeshin të tmerruara me përrallat e egra dhe teoritë tronditëse të Morellës së pavarrosur? Unë e rrëmbeva prej vëmëndjes së kësaj botë atë qënie të cilën fati m’a kishte dhënë për ta adhuruar, dhe mes izolimit të ethshëm në shtëpinë time, vështroja me një agoni mbytëse mbi çdo gjë që i përkiste kësaj krijese që aq shumë e doja. 
Dhe siç rrokulliseshin vitet, unë vështroja ngultazi ditë pas dite fytyrën e saj të shenjtë, të butë dhe shprehëse, si dhe derdhjen mbi të të formave të pjekurisë dhe ditë pas dite unë zbuloja pika të reja të ngjashmërisë se fëmijës me nënën e saj, melankolinë dhe vdekjen. Orë pas ore,rritej dëndësia e këtyre hijeve të ngjashmërise,dhe ato bëheshin më të plota, më të qarta, më turbulluese dhe tmerrësisht neveritëse në mënyrën e tyre. Që buzëqeshja e saj ishte krejtësisht si e nënës se saj, kjo nuk ishte gjë dhe kaq e papranueshme; por pastaj unë dridhesha nga ngjashmeria kaq perfekte, që sytë e saj kishin me të Morellës, por mund ta duroja edhe ketë; por më pas ato dy sytë shpesh më shikonin thellë brënda thellësisë së shpirtit tim me domethënien vazhdimisht trullosëse si të Morellës dhe me të njëjtin mendim trullosës. Në konturet e ballit të lartë, dhe në valëzimet e flokëve të mëndafshtë, edhe në gishtrinjtë e hollë e të zbehtë që varrosnin vetveten, edhe në tonet e dëshpëruara të muzikalitetit të të folurës së saj, dhe mbi të gjitha- oh mbi të gjitha këto,- në frazat dhe shprehjet e të vdekurve në buzët e asaj të gjallës që kaq shumë e doja, gjeta ushqim për mendimet dhe tmerrin që harxhohej për një krimb që nuk donte të vdiste. 
Megjithëse kishin kaluar dhjetë vjet nga jeta e saj, vajza ime kishte mbetur e paemër mbi tokë. “ Fëmija im” dhe “ dashuria ime” ishin përkedheljet zakonisht të projektuara nga dashuria e një babai dhe fshehja e rreptë e ditëve të saj i bënë të panevojshme të gjitha ndërhyrjet e tjera. Emri i Morellës vdiq së bashku me të në vdekjen e saj. Nuk i kisha folur kurrë vajzës për nënën e saj, e kisha të pamundur ta bëja këtë. Në të vertetë, gjatë përiudhës së shkurtër të ekzistencës së saj, kjo mungesë nuk kishte bere ndonjë përshtypje në botën e jashtëme, e ruajtur aq sa mund të ishte e lejuar nga kufijtë e ngushtë të vetmisë së saj. Siç kalonte koha, ceremonia e pagëzimit filloi të më trokiste në mëndjen time të dobësuar dhe çoroditur, si një çlirim i mundshëm nga tmerri i asaj që ishte shkruar të ndodhte. Por në enën e pagëzimit, unë hezitova të thosha emrin e saj. Shumë emra të urtë dhe të bukur të kohëve të vjetra dhe moderne, nga vendlindja ime apo vënde të tjera, vinin deri në buzë të buzëve të mija, emra shumë të përshtatshëm të butë, të lumtur, dhe të mirë. Po çfarë ishte ajo që më nxiti mua atëherë të shqetësoja kujtimin e të vdekurës së varrosur ? Cili demon më urdhëroi që të gërmëzoja atë tingull, pikërisht atë i cili sa herë që rithirrej ishte mësuar ta bënte gjakun e purpurt të rridhte në rrëkera prej tempujve të zemrës ? Cili shpirt i keq foli që prej rrënjëve të shpirtit tim, kur përmes atyre shtigjeve të errëta, dhe në qetësinë e natës, unë pëshpërita në veshët e pagëzorit, rrokjet- Morella ? E çfarë tjetër përveç se një shpirt i keq e tronditi ashtu të ardhmen e fëmijës tim, dhe e spërkati me spektrin e vdekjes, dhe sapo tingujt e lehtë u dëgjuan, ajo ktheu sytë e saj të qelqtë nga toka për në qiell, dhe duke rënë në gjunjë në rrasën e zezë të kubesë sonë stërgjyshore, u përgjigj- « Jam ketu ! » 
Dallueshëm, ftohtësisht, qetësisht dallueshëm, i lëshoi këto pak tinguj të thjeshtë në veshët e mi te cilat në të njëjtin moment si plumb i shkrirë u rrokullisën duke fërshëllyer edhe në trurin tim. Vite- shumë vite- kaluan, por kurrë nuk u shua tek mua kujtimi i asaj epoke. Jo se unë vërtetë i lashe mënjane manjolat dhe hardhitë - por hija e bredhit dhe qiparisit më ndoqi nga pas ditë e natë. Kurrë nuk i numërova më kohën dhe vëndet, yjet e fatit tim u shuan në qiell, errësira mbuloi tokën dhe kur figurat e saj më kaluan pranë si hije që rrëshqasin, në mes atyre të gjithave unë dallova Morellën. Erërat e kupës qiellore frymuan të vetmin tingull të njëjtë në veshët e mi, llokocitja e dallgëve mbi det mërmëriti përgjithmonë- Morella. Por ajo vdiq ; me duart e mija unë e varrosa në varrin e saj ; dhe qesha me një të qeshur të zgjatur, të hidhur sepse nuk gjeta asnjë shenjë nga çfarë kisha varrosur më parë, në gropën ku unë kalla trupin e të dytës.-Morrella. 

Shqiperoi nga origjinali *Merita Paparisto*

----------


## [Perla]

Eldorado apo El Dorado shpjegohet nga fjalorët e sotëm me pak fjalë: Një vend i begatisë dhe i mirësisë. Një qytet që përfytyrohej të ishte në Amerikën e jugut, i cili u bë objekt i kërkimit në shekujt XVI e më vonë, pra në shekujt e udhëtimeve të mëdha të zbulimeve gjeografike. Në mënyrë përgjithësuese, në mënyrë metaforike, me Eldoradon kuptohet mirësia dhe begatia përrallore. Eldorado është një fjalë që vjen nga spanjishtja, pra nga gjuha e atij populli që ka nxjerrë më shumë udhëtarë të zbulimeve të mëdha të botëve të reja. Fjalë për fjalë do  të thotë Vend i Praruar, pra vend i artë, i florinjtë. Spanjishtja e ka përbërë kështu këtë fjalë: el (nga latinishtja Ill)+dorado, e cila është pjesore e dorar, pra E Praruara. Në latinisht është deaurum, de- nga, aurum, flori, pra Prej Floriri.

Enciklopeditë e përshkruajnë eldoradën si një vend përrallor, të kredhur në flori, për të cilin mendohej se shtrihej diku në Amerikën e Jugut, diku midis lumit Rio e lumit Amazona, si dhe ultësirës së Orinokos, pikërisht afër Bogotës. Legjenda lindi me sa duket nga zakoni i banorëve vendas (indigjenë ) të Kolombisë, pikërisht fisit Muysca, për të zhytur në liqene të shenjtë çdo prift të ri (chibcha, quhej ai, shqiptuar zipa ) që emërohej në vendin e tyre, të cilin e mbulonin paraprakisht në pluhur floriri. Njerëzit kështu besonin se ai do të ishte me këmbë të mbarë dhe do t’iu sillte pasuri të pafundme. Ky zakon që më vonë u mitizua vazhdoi edhe disa kohë pas pushtimit të vendit nga spanjollët. Kjo legjendë frymëzoi ekspedita të tëra portugeze dhe spanjolle nga Shekujt XVI- XVIII, prej të cilave e famshme është ajo e Pablo de Ursuas, por edhe ekspedita angleze dhe gjermane, në kërkim thesarëve të hatashëm të Perandorisë Omagua. Eldorado u përdor gjerësisht si term për të shprehur mirazhet, pra përfytyrimet tunduese të thesarëve, në mënyrë të veçantë gjatë kërkimit të arit në Amerikën Veriperëndimore, pra në Alaskë, në Shekullin XIX. Ky term pastaj i është përshtatur çdo vendi të pasur. Toponimi Eldorado gjendet sot në shtetin Arkansas të Amerikës, një vend shumë i pasur me burime minerare dhe natyrore. Po ashtu një toponim i tillë gjendet edhe në Kansas po të Amerikës.Kuptohet se këto janë vende reale që i kanë marrë emrat nga vendi i përfytyruar dhe i ëndërruar Eldorado.

Për Eldoradon janë shkruar krijime artstike të pafundme. Volteri e ka sjellë legjendën e saj në kryeveprën e tij “Kandidi”. Edgar Allan Poe (Boston-SHBA-19.1.1809- Baltimora- 7.10.1849) mendohet se e ka shkruar poezinë më të bukur kushtuar Eldorados. Nuk është e rastit që poezia shqiptare e shkruar në Kosovë e ka trajtuar dendur metaforën e Eldorados në qendër të saj, duke e parë Kosovën si mishërim real të Eldorados për bijtë e saj. Ne po e sjellim, me këtë rast poezinë e Edgar Allan Poes “Eldorado”, poezi që është përfshirë në të gjitha antologjitë e poezisë në anglisht të hartuara ndonjëherë. Po e sjellim në orogjinal dhe të shqipëruar.

Edgar Allan Poe

ELDORADO                                                         

Gaily bedight,                                                      
A gallant knight,                                                  
In sunshine and in shadow,                            
Had journed long,                                              
Sining a song,                                                     
In search of Eldorado.                                  


But he grew old-                                                
This knight so bold-                                            
And o’er his heart a shadow                                  
Fell, as hi found                                                  
No spot of ground                                               
That looked like Eldorado.                                  


And, as his strength                                            
Failed him at length                                              
He met a pilgrim shadow-                                
“Shadow,”  said he,                                             
“Where can it be-                                                                                    
This land of Eldorado.                                       

“Over the Mountains                                            
of the Moon,                                                          
Down the Valley of the Shadow,                                     
Ride, bodly ride”,                                                  
The shade replied, -                                               
“If you seek for Eldorado !”                              

**********
ELDORADO

Një trim i ngratë,
Kalorës me shpatë,
Në pishë të diellit e hije kahmos,   
Ngado kalëroi,
Me këngë në gojë,
Në kërkim të Eldorados. 

Por një ditë u plak-
Kalorësi harrakat-
Dhe nën një hije u fundos
Zemra e tij kur s’u gjend
Askund ai vend
Që t’i ngjante Eldorados


Dhe kur shpirti i vet 
Po i shteronte krejt  
Një hije atij iu kanos-
“Hije”, i tha asaj,
“Ku bie vallë     
Rruga drejt Eldorados ?”.

“Në ato male andej
Sipër Hënës përtej, 
Poshtë Lugut  të Hijeve semos,  
Pra, me guxim rend ti,
Tha hija përsëri,-
Në kërkim të Eldorados !”


 E përktheu: Elida BUÇPAPAJ
Voal

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ikona e "anës së errët"*

_Edgar Allan Poe_

Fytyra, veshja, vështrimi kanë bërë që ai të kthehet në një personazh ideal të misterit që mbështetet gjerësisht edhe prej veprës që la pas. Jeta e këtij burri ishte e turbullt. Edgar Allan Poe jetonte nën ankth të vazhdueshëm. Veprat e reflektojnë më shumë gjendjen e tij shpirtërore. Vuante. Imagjinata e tij ishte komplekse. Romantizmi dhe ndjeshmëria e kanë kthyer në një model që u ndoq menjëherë në Europë; lanë shenjë në atdheun e tij, Amerikë, ku ishin të shumtë ata që e panë si një devijues, trasgresiv deri në tepri, makabër. Mbetet një prej autorëve më të njohur amerikanë, një frymëzues muzikor, një ikonë e "anës së errët" dhe e misterit. Prej historive të tij kanë lindur kryevepra të kinematografisë ndërkombëtare, romane të reja, këngë klasike e pop. Në emër të tij, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dorëzohet edhe çmimi më i rëndësishëm i narratives që lindi prej tij, "Edgar Allan Poe Award". Akoma edhe sot, ai mbetet një burim i pashtershëm frymëzimi, shkëndijë artistike për shumë të rinj. Më 11 tetor të këtij viti, 160 vite pas vdekjes, shkrimtari më në fund u nderua me një funeral të denjë për një autor të kalibrit të tij. Në Baltimorë, ku kaloi edhe pjesën e fundit të jetës, për autorin e "Korbit" të famshëm, u organizua funerali solemn, i denjë për njërën prej figurave më të rëndësishme të letërsisë amerikane, shpikësit të rrëfimit policesk dhe romaneve të verdhë psikologjikë. Edgar Allan Poe lindi më 19 janar të vitit 1809 në Boston, nga David Poe dhe Elizabeth Arnold, të dy aktorë. Babai, braktis familjen kur Edgar ishte ende shumë i vogël dhe menjëherë pas kësaj e ëma ndërron jetë. Edhe pse jo zyrtarisht, Edgar që ishte dy vjeç në atë kohë, birësohet nga John Allan, një tregtar i pasur nga Virginia. Pikërisht prej tij ai ka shtuar edhe mbiemrin Allan bashkë me origjinalin. Për çështje tregtare të të atit, bashkë me familjen transferohet në Londër ku frekuenton shkolla private për tu kthyer më pas në Richmond në vitin 1820. Në vitin 1826 regjistrohet në Universitetin e Virginia-s. Lë pas studimet pasi nis të bëhet pre e vesit të lojërave të fatit. Babai birësues refuzon të paguajë borxhet e shumta të tij, duke e detyruar të lërë shkollën dhe të nisë punë për të përballuar shpenzimet e mëdha. Prej këtij momenti mes të dyve nisin mosmarrëveshjet e mëdha që e shtyjnë shkrimtarin e famshëm të braktisi shtëpinë dhe të transferohet në Boston, e më pas të shkojë ushtar. Në vitin 1829 publikon në mënyrë anonime "Tamerlane and other poems", dhe më pas me emrin e tij, "Al Aaraaf, Tamerlane and minor poems". Në të njëjtën kohë ai lë ushtrinë për tu transferuar te disa të afërm në Baltimorë. Në vitin 1830 regjistrohet në akademinë ushtarake të West Point, nga e cila përjashtohet shumë shpejt pasi nuk i bindej urdhrave të eprorëve. Gjatë këtyre viteve Poe vazhdon të shkruajë vargje satirike. Në vitin 1832 nis të ndihet suksesi fillestar si shkrimtar. Babai birësues ndërron jetë pa i lënë asgjë në trashëgimi djalit. Në moshën 27-vjeçare, Edgar Allan Poe martohet me kushërirën e tij, Virginia Clemm, e cila ishte vetëm 13 vjeç. Është pikërisht kjo periudha në të cilën ai boton artikuj pafund, tregime dhe poezi, por pa fituar shumë. Në kërkim të një fati më të mirë, ai vendos të transferohet në Nju Jork. Nga viti 1939 deri në vitin 1940 bëhet redaktor i "Gentlemans magazine", e në të njëjtën kohë botohet edhe "Tales of the grotesque and arabesque", që i sjell një sukses të konsiderueshëm. Ishte kaq i aftë si redaktor sa në çdo shtyp të shkruar që shkonte, shitjet dyfishoheshin e madje edhe katërfishoheshin. Në vitin 1841 drejton "Grahams magazine".

Dy vite më pas, kushtet shëndetësore të së shoqes rëndohen gjithnjë e më shumë. Ajo ndërron jetë në vitin 1846 nga tuberkulozi. Kjo vdekje e njeriut të dashur e çon shkrimtarin drejt një gjendjeje shkatërruese dhe izolimi total. U mbërthye prej dhimbjes dhe keqardhjes, duke gjetur ngushëllim tek alkooli - nisi të pijë dhe më shumë nga sa pinte zakonisht. Varfëria ekstreme në të cilën jetonte tashmë. "Ju pyesni: mund të më thoni se cili demon i tmerrshëm ishte shkak i këtyre qarjeve të thella? Po, do të them më shumë akoma: ky ishte demoni më i madh që arriti të shkatërrojë një burrë. Gjashtë vite më parë, një grua të cilën e desha, dëshpërimisht theu një arterie ndërsa këndonte dhe unë vuajta të gjithë agoninë e vdekjes së saj... Si një i çmendur, më ndodhte të kisha edhe ndonjë interval qartësie dhe gjatë të pandërgjegjshmes që zgjaste shumë unë pija, Zoti e di sa. Miqtë e mi preferojnë vesin e të pirit më shumë se të pirën prej vesit: ishte e tmerrshme, lëkundje të pafundme mes shpresës dhe dëshpërimit të cilën nuk mundesha më ta duroja pa humbjen totale të arsyes. Më dhanë një jetë të re pas vdekjes së saj. Por, oh Zot, çfarë ekzistence melankolike! Unë nuk gjej asnjë kënaqësi në përdorimin e stimulantëve, kundrejt të cilëve unë jam kaq tolerant. Vetëm prej dëshirës për tiu nënshtruar torturës së kujtimeve kam vënë në rrezik jetën time dhe jo për dëshirë a kënaqësi", do të shkruante ai. E megjithatë vdekja e Virginia-s nuk e ndali vrullin e të shkruarit. Më 3 tetor 1849 Poe u gjet në rrugët e Baltimorës në gjendje deliri, "në vështirësi të madhe, kishte nevojë për ndihmë të menjëhershme", tha njeriu që e gjeti dhe që e dërgoi në spitalin Washington College, ku ndërroi jetë të dielën e 7 tetorit në orën pesë të mëngjesit. Poe nuk u qartësua asnjëherë mjaftueshëm sa për të shpjeguar se si ndodhi që ishte në atë gjendje e madje as përse kishte në trup një veshje që nuk ishte e tija. Thuhet që vazhdimisht thërriste emrin "Reynolds" një natë para se të ndërronte jetë. Të tjerë thonë se fjalët e fundit të tij ishin: "Zot, ndihmoje shpirtin tim të mjerë". Të gjitha të dhënat mjekësore, përfshi edhe certifikatën e vdekjes së Poe, humbën. Shkaku i vdekjes së tij, akoma edhe sot është një mister. 

shqip.

----------


## argonaut

KORBI 	Edgar A Poe



         	“Një mesnatë të zymtuar, mëndjevrarë, shpirtlënduar
Përmbi libra plot enigma, të një lënde të harruar,
           Lodhur, gati në dremitje, befas ndjeva një trokitje.
Mjaft të lehtë, si fanitje, pak të ndrojtur përmdi derë
Ndonjë mik është, pëshpërita, që vjen e troket në derë-
Vetëm kjo, dhe tjetër jo.”

- 2 -

Ah!, nuk mund ta harroj kurrë; ish dhjetor i shkretë si gur
Prushi i vatrës, në agoni, lëshonte hije mbi mur
Më kot të nesërmen prisja,  pa dëshirë fletët lëçisja;
Trishtimin larg t’a vërtisja,  për të treturën Lenor.
Vajzë e rallë dritë hyjnore, ëngjëjt e quajnë Lenor
Këtu pa emër përgjithmonë.

-3 -

Perde e purpurt, pikëlluar, e mëndafshtë në qelq fërkuar,
Më drithëronte, më rrëqethte, shpirtit pezm e helm m’i derdhte
Ankthin zemrës t’ja largoja, duke përsëritur thoja:
Ndonjë mik  pa lajmëruar, përsëri në derë troket .
Mik a mikesh’ e vonuar, përsëri në derë troket.
Eshtë kjo, dhe tjetër jo.“
’
       - 4 -

Ndërkohë zemra m’u forcua, guximi ngadalë mu zgjua.
Zotni! – thirra, apo Zonjë! Çiltas ndjesë ju kërkoj,
Por e lehtë qe trokitja, përmbi derë tek  çfletoja;
Mjaft e dobët qe goditja, tek sa përhumbur vegoja.
Sapo dëgjova “ Për nder”, hapa derën menjëherë.
Jashtë asgjë veç natë e terr.

    - 5  -

Në errësirë duke kërkuar, gjatë qëndrova i frikësuar;
Sy hapur duke ëndërruar, çfar mëndja s’ ka fantazuar.
Por heshtja ish  ngurtësuar, dhe errësira s’më ndihmonte
Shpirti im vajzën kërkonte,  kur pëshpërita: „ Lenor?“
Një jehonë si me zor, ma ktheu trishtas: „ Lenor!“
Vetëm kjo, dhe tjetër jo. 



                                   – 6 -

Hyra brënda i tronditur, sytë me lot ende pa tharë,  
Kur kumboi një e trokitur, më e fortë se më parë.
Dikush, po troket në derë, mik’ i shtirë a mik me vlerë.
Le të dal edhe njëherë, që ta zgjidh këtë mister.
Qetsohu o zemër e mjerë, sa ta zgjidh këtë mister!
Jashtë asgjë veç natë dhe erë.

                                             -7-
Hap dritaren, shkund kanatat, kur i fryrë tek rreh flatrat,
Hyn në dhomë një korb i vrazhdë, si shënjtor nga kohë e lashtë.
As që përshëndet truthari, një minutë s’ndal tek parvazi,
Por me një pamje antike, fluturoi përmbi karrige,
Ulet mbi një bust Athine, mbi derën e dhomës sime.
Mbretëron, dhe tjetër jo

                                              -8-

Ebanit i zi  krekosur, - qesha ashtu buzëvrerosur.
Pendëfryr e madhështor, një askush triumfator.
Ti kokëqethur e mjekërprerë  je pa dyshim një trim i ndjerë
O korb i zi e sharlatan, nga pusi i natës pa anë,
Më trego emrin që mban, larg në  Detin Plutonian
“Kurrë më” klith ai katran.

     -9-

Shtang, hutohem kur dëgjoj,shpend pa mend të ligjërojë
           Këto fjalë krejt pa kuptim, dalë nga sqepi i tij thatim.
Se nuk ka njeri në botë, që të dalë e të thotë,
Se ka patur të tillë fat, të ketë mbi  derë një lugat,
Zog a kafshë, a dreq, a djall, ulur mbi një bust përballë,
Që e quajnë “ Kurrë më”.


                                                                                                                                                                          -10-
Porse korbi kapërdisur, mbi bust rrinte pa lëvizur.
Veç dy fjalë dinte mjerani, me ato pendë si katrani,
I ngrysur si  tek varrezat, nuk i tundte pendëzezat.
Fillova të flas me vehte: te gjithë miqtë shkuan e vanë,
Nesër shkon dhe ky nxiran, porsi shpresat që m’u thanë.
Thotë zë çjerri: Kurrë më.

   -11-

Më habiti largpamësia e vizioneve të tija
Pa dyshim,- thashë,- një rastësi, gjësend tjetër ky nuk di,
Me të mjerë ka jetuar, me njerëz zemërcoptuar
Të përndjekur, ëndërrshuar, për një këngë persekutuar,
Aq sa shpresa e shpirtit trim, humbi krejt në dëshpërim.
Nga i cili “Kurrë më” nuk gjen ngushllim.




                                              -12-

Zog errësire i krekosur, ç’ke me zemrën e plagosur?
Marr vërtis i inatosur një jastëk të pluhurosur.
Futem thellë në mendime, ulur në poltron kadife ;
Fantazi pas fantazije, po ma merr shpirtin kjo hije.
Ç’ mesazh më sjell, e çfar po ndjell, me atë të gërvishur zë
Kur mban iso: “Kurrë më“?


   -13-

I përhumbur në mendime, s’kish ç’të thoshte goja ime.
Sytë e korbit prush i zjarrtë, çanin gjoksin tim si shpatë.
Vazhdoja me profecira, fantazoja marrëzira
Të bukrin jastëk kadife, me mallëngjim e vështroja,
Se Lenor, ah!, përmbi të kurrë më , s’do të pushojë
Sa të jetë jeta, ah! Kurrë më!


                                                -14-

Befas ajri u rëndua, me timjan u parfumua.
Ja serafimët me nge, shkelin rëndë dyshemenë.
Qyqar thirra tani ç’ke? Ata do të shpien Atje.
Pije helmin e harrimit, lamtumirë thuaj kujtimit
Pije me fund o i gjorë, ta harrosh yllin Lenor
Krra, krra korbi: Kurrë më!


                                                -15-

Profet,- thashë, korier i ferrit, profet je, qofsh zog a dreq.
Të pruri ty Shpirttunduesi apo stuhia në breg ? 
Ty trimosh i zvetënuar, te kjo shtëpi xhindpushtuar,
Mos vallë fantazmat të prunë? Më thuaj të lutem shumë!
A ka më zgjim nga i Madhi Gjumë? Më trego vetëm këtë!
Klith katrani: Kurrë më!

      -16-

Profet, thashë zot i nëntokes,- profet je qofsh zog a dreq.
Për atë qiell sipër kokës, për Atë lart që botën ndreq!
Thuaj shpirtit flakëshuar, Atje sipër në Eden
Do ta përqafoj shënjtoren, që mes ëngjëjve shkëlqen?
Vajzën e rallë dritë hyjnore, që i thonë ëngjëjt Lenor?
Çirret korbi: Kurrë më!





       -17-

Ca si tepër të durova, shpend qeros,   thashë- dhe u çova.
Kthehu prapa mes stuhisë, në errësirën plutoniane,
Pendë e zezë të mos mbesë, nga qënia jote mjerane.
Lermë në vetminë time, ik prej bustit përmbi derë
Hiqma sqepin tënd nga zemra, ligësi mbushur me vrerë !
Foli korbi : Kurrë më,- si ngaherë. “


                                  -18-


Ndërkohë korbi pa u tundur, rrinte ulur, rrinte ulur.
Mbi të zbehtin bust Athine, përmbi derë të dhomës sime.
Sytë e tija më kujtonin,  demonët  kur ëndërronin.
Llampa që ndriçon përsipër, hijen ja vërtit  përdhe.
Dhe shpirti im brënda hijes, që mbulon gjithçka mbi dhe,
Nuk sheh dritë: Kurrë më.



Përkthyer nga Arjan A. Bejko
Botuar në revistën «Mehr Licht»Nr.36

----------


## EXODUS

A dream within a dream


Take this kiss upon the brow!
 And, in parting from you now,
 Thus much let me avow-
 You are not wrong, who deem
 That my days have been a dream;
 Yet if hope has flown away
 In a night, or in a day,
 In a vision, or in none,
 Is it therefore the less gone?
 All that we see or seem
 Is but a dream within a dream.

 I stand amid the roar
 Of a surf-tormented shore,
 And I hold within my hand
 Grains of the golden sand-
 How few! yet how they creep
 Through my fingers to the deep,
 While I weep- while I weep!
 O God! can I not grasp
 Them with a tighter clasp?
 O God! can I not save
 One from the pitiless wave?
 Is all that we see or seem
 But a dream within a dream?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Jeta e trishtuar e Edgar Alan Poe*

25 Shkurt 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Leximi i një libri me tregime nga Edgar Poe kërkon vullnetin e lexuesit për ta pranuar të tmerrshmen dhe të mrekullueshmen ta ngjethë dhe që edhe në kohë të nxehtë t’i kujtojë, se dimri nuk pyet për kufij stinësh. – Bodler për Poe

bruckmann-poe-portrait

Edgar_Allan_Poe_by_magnetic_eye

Edgar-Allan-Poe-thumb-300x449-25485

gruaja e pare e poe


Poe është një shkrimtar dhe poet amerikan, ndër më të njohurit dhe më të përkthyerit. I famshëm për poezinë e tij të zezë, të rrethuar nga mjerimi dhe misteri, quhet poeti që krijoi letërsinë kriminalistike dhe atë fantastike shkencore. Edgar Poe ishte i pari shkrimtar i njohur amerikan, i cili provoi të fitonte jetesën vetëm nëpërmjet shkrimeve të tij, gjë që i solli një jetë dhe një karrierë me shumë vështirësi financiare. Poe cilësohet si një tragjedi e gjallë. Jeta e Poesë ishte një shtrëngatë e ngjarjeve të pafata, të cilat frymëzuan edhe disa nga shkrimet e tij më gotike, romantike e të errëta. Ja cilat ishin 10 trishtimet më të mëdha të Poesë.

Jetim. I lindur në vitin 1809, ishte fëmija i dytë i dy aktorëve Elizabet dhe David Poe. Në vitin 1810, babai i tij braktis familjen. Në vitin 1811, mamaja e tij vdes nga tuberkulozi i mushkërive, duke e lënë jetim. Ky do të jetë fillimi i jetës së tij mizore.

I papërkrahur. Ndërsa Poe jetonte në familjen birësuese Alen, patriarku Xhon Alen, një tregtar skocez, e nënvlerësonte Poenë në të gjitha mënyrat emocionale dhe financiare. Ai madje nuk u adoptua kurrë legalisht. Në kohën kur Poe shkonte në shkollë, babai i tij birësues nuk i dha kurrë para të mjaftueshme apo mbështetje dhe shumë shpejt Edgar u detyrua të fillonte kumarin. Edhe pse Xhon Alen kishte trashëguar para të shumta nga xhaxhai i tij, paratë që i çonte Poesë për veshje ishin të shënuara si borxh. Pavarësisht të gjitha përpjekjeve të Poesë, ai mori rrugën për t’u bërë një shkrimtar i uritur.

E dashura e parë martohet me një tjetër. Përpara se Poe të shkonte në shkollë, ai u lidh me një vajzë të quajtur Sara Roister, por kur ai u largua për në Universitetin e Virxhinias, vajza e detyruar nga babai i saj, i cili i shkatërroi dhe të gjitha letrat e Poesë, u martua me një të pasur. Ata dukeshin të lumtur dhe kishin dy fëmijë, por në vitin 1844 bashkëshorti i Virxhinias vdes, duke i lënë familjes një pasuri prej 100,000 dollarësh me kushtin që gruaja të mos rimartohej.

Nëna birësuese vdes. Gjatë kohës kur babai birësues i Poesë nuk i kthente asnjë nga letrat që Poe i shkruante, Françeska, nëna birësuese e tij, u sëmur dhe vdiq në vitin 1829. Shkrimtari nuk u lajmërua për këtë fakt dhe as për varrimin. Vdekjen e saj ai e mori vesh rastësisht kur shkoi për vizitë.

I mohuar nga familja Foster. Xhon Alen u martua përsëri dhe vazhdoi jetën e tij, duke e shpërfillur plotësisht Poenë. Kur gruaja e tij zbuloi se Alen kishte fëmijë jashtë martesorë, ajo kërkoni që Xhoni ta mohonte djalin. Kështu ndodhi që kur babai i tij jo biologjik vdiq, e gjithë trashëgimia e tij i kaloi fëmijëve të ligjshëm, ku Poe nuk bënte pjesë, pasi nuk ishte birësuar kurrë.

Vëllai i vdes nga alkooli. Pasi Poe u mohua nga familja e tij e dytë, ai u përpoq të lidhej me të afërmit e tij të familjes biologjike dhe me vëllain e tij Henri. Ky i fundit, për fat të keq, kishte vdekur nga problemet me alkoolin. Alkooli ishte një shqetësim dhe i Poesë, prej të cilit kishte humbur shumë shpesh punën.

Gruaja e parë i vdes nga tuberkulozi. Gjatë kohës kur ai u kthye tek të afërmit, dashurohet pas Virxhinias, kushërirës së tij 13-vjeçare. Ata u martuan në mënyrë të fshehtë në Baltimore, duke gënjyer për moshën e vajzës. Poe në atë kohë ishte 26 vjeç dhe ceremoninë e dasmës e bënë pasi shkrimtari arriti të siguronte disa para nga shkrimet e tij. Fatkeqësisht teksa një ditë Virxhinia këndonte dhe luante piano e lumtur, ajo zbuloi se kishte tuberkuloz. Vdiq kohë më pas, duke e lënë Poenë e ri dhe të dëshpëruar.

Romanca të dështuara. Pas humbjes së Virxhinias, Poe ndihej bosh dhe këtë boshllëk vendosi ta mbushte me alkool dhe femra të tjera. Ai u fejua me poeten Sara Uitman, fejesë që u prish prej teprimit me alkoolin nga ana e Poesë. Pas kësaj ai i hodhi sytë nga e dashura e tij e shkollës së mesme, me të cilën u fejua, por nuk arriti të martohej, pasi jeta e tij u shua.

Një vdekje mizore. Arsyeja e vdekjes së tij nuk dihet, por ka ndikuar për të alkooli, kolera, droga, sëmundjet e zemrës, epilepsia, tuberkulozi dhe faktorë të tjerë. Ai u gjet në rrugët e Baltimores i çmendur dhe i veshur keq, ku një kalimtar e dërgoi në spital, ku edhe vdiq. Fjalët e tij të fundit thuhet se kanë qenë: “Zot, ndihmoje shpirtin tim të varfër!”

I poshtëruar nga rivali i tij në letërsi. Sikur të mos mjaftonte jeta e vuajtur dhe vdekja mizore e Poesë, rivali i tij në letërsi vazhdoi ta poshtëronte edhe pas vdekjes, për shkak se Poe kishte shkruar disa kritika të ashpra për të. Rivali i tij Rufus Grisuord shkroi nekrologjinë dhe biografinë e parë të Poesë, të cilat i mbushi me gënjeshtra dhe poshtërime. Ai e quajti atë një pijanec, një të droguar, një feminist dhe një njeri të pamoralshëm, i cili nuk kishte asnjë mik. Biografia e ashpër që rivali i Poesë i bëri atij, rezultoi se kishte dhe anën e saj pozitive, pasi veprat e Poesë filluan të shiteshin dhe lexoheshin shumë.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...dgar-alan-poe/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*MACJA E ZEZË, tregim nga EDGAR ALLAN POE*

4 Qershor, 2013 | Kategoria: Kulturë,Speciale | U postua nga: T.O

poePër këtë rrëfim tepër të frikshëm, por edhe po kaq të rëndomtë që po hedh në letër, nuk pres, dhe as i lutem njeriu të më besojë. Dhe, ç’është e vërteta, do të isha i marrë, po ta shpresoja një gjë të tillë, mbasi edhe logjika më e thjeshtë nuk e përtyp dot atë që më panë sytë. Nuk jam njeri pa mend, dhe ju siguroj, se nuk shoh ëndrra me sy hapur. Por, një ditë do të vdes, prandaj dhe sot dua ta heq këtë peshë nga shpirti im. Qëllimi im i vetëm është që t’i tregoj botës hapur, sheshit, shkurt, saktë, e pa zbukurime, një varg ndodhish të çuditshme në shtëpinë time. Ato ngjarje më kanë tmerruar, më kanë torturuar, më kanë shkatërruar. Do të përpiqem t’i shtjelloj. Për mua, ato kanë qenë llahtari; uroj që të tjerëve t’u duken më pak të tmerrshme e më pak të ndërlikuara se stili barok. Kështu qoftë, që edhe unë të gjejë sadopak arsye për të qetësuar fantazmat e mia… Uroj, që, të paktën për ju, me një arsye me të shëndoshë, me një logjikë më të qetë dhe pa nervozizëm, siç ndodhi me mua për rrethanat që m’u krijuan, ta trajtoni si diçka krejt të zakonshme e të ndodhur për shkaqe krejt normale.

Që fëmijë kam qenë një natyrë e bindur dhe e brishtë. Kaq shumë binte në sy butësia e zemrës sime, saqë shokët më vinin në lojë. Isha i dhënë, veçanërisht, pas kafshëve, prandaj dhe prindërit ma bënin qejfin e më llastuan me shumë kafshë shtëpiake. Me to kaloja shumicën e kohës, dhe ndihesha aq i lumtur kur i ushqeja dhe i përkëdhelja! Unë rritesha, rritej edhe kjo veçanti e karakterit tim, dhe prej saj mora një nga burimet e mia kryesore të kënaqësisë. Për ju, që e keni provuar dhimbsurinë ndaj qenit besnik, nuk e kam hiç të vështirë t’ua shpjegojë llojin apo thellësinë e asaj kënaqësie të rrallë. Ajo dashuri bujare dhe vetëflijuese, që të godet mu në zemër, ve në provë edhe miqësinë e besnikërinë e njeriut.
Jam martuar herët, dhe sa mirë që njoha tek ime shoqe një gatishmëri të ngjashme me timen. Ajo e vuri re shpejt dobësinë time për kafshët shtëpiake, dhe nuk la rast t’i ikte për të kërkuar ato më të lezetshmet. Kishim zogj, peshk të kuq, një qen të zgjuar, lepuj, një majmun të vogël, dhe një mace.
Më vonë, macja jonë u rrit, u bë një kafshë e madhe dhe e bukur; e gjitha e zezë, dhe me një nuhatje mahnitëse. Kur fliste për inteligjencën e saj, gruaja ime, e cila ishte edhe disi supersticioze, kujtonte një pikëpamje të lashtë popullore, sipas së cilës, të gjitha macet e zeza ishin, thjesht, shtriga të maskuara. Jo se ajo e kishte fort seriozisht këtë ide… E përmenda, pa ndonjë arsye të veçantë, po ja që më erdhi ndërmend tani…

Pluto, kështu quhej macja, ishte kafsha ime e preferuar dhe e kisha shok loje. E ushqeja vetë, dhe ajo më shoqëronte kudo nëpër shtëpi. Mezi e ndaloja të më vinte pas kur dilja në rrugë.
Në këtë mënyrë, miqësia jonë zgjati për shumë vite, gjatë të cilëve, temperamenti dhe karakteri im (më vjen turp ta rrëfej) pësoi një ndryshim rrënjësor për keq. Ditëpasdite, humori im ndryshonte. Me hënë, siç i thonë. U bëra gjaknxehtë, kisha më pak kujdes ndaj ndjenjave të të tjerëve. Për një kohë të gjatë përdorja një gjuhë të papërmbajtur; madje, përdorja edhe dhunë. Sigurisht, kafshëve të mia iu desh të duronin ndryshimin e karakterit tim. Jo vetëm që i lashë pasdore, por u tregova edhe i ashpër ndaj tyre. Megjithatë, për Pluton kisha goxha merak se mos e keqtrajtoja. Ndërkohë, u tregova i paskrupullt edhe ndaj lepujve, majmunit, por, edhe ndaj qenit, kur ndonjëri më dilte përpara padashje, ose më përkëdhelte. Por, me kalimin e kohës, sëmundja m’u shtua- sëmundje si alkooli! Edhe Pluto, e cila kishte nisur të mplakej, ishte bërë ca grindavece. Kishte filluar t’i ndiente edhe ajo efektet e gjendjes sime të keqe shpirtërore.

Një mbrëmje, kur po kthehesha në shtëpi nga një lokal i qytezës, xurxull fare, vërejta që macja më shmangej. E mbërtheva fort. Nga frika se mos e dhunoja, më kafshoi me dhembë dorën. Në çast, më pushtoi një tërbim djalli. Nuk e njoha më veten. Shpirti, dukej se më kishte dalë nga trupi, dhe diç më e fortë se ligësia mizore, e ushqyer edhe nga xhini që kisha pirë, më pushtoi çdo qelizë. Mora nga xhepi i jelekut një biçak, e hapa, rroka nga fyti kafshën e gjorë, dhe me ngadalë, ia nxora njërin sy nga zgavra! Po më vjen turp, digjem, ngjethem, teksa përshkruaj këtë egërsi të neveritshme.
Me mëngjesin, m’u rikthye mendja e shëndoshë. E kisha marrë veten nga xhindosja e natës së shkuar. Ndjeva gjysmëlemeri, e gjysmëpendesë për krimin që kreva; ndonëse ishte veç një ndjesi e dyshimtë, kështuqë shpirti më mbeti i paprekur. Sërish e teprova, dhe pak më vonë, i mbyta me verë tërë kujtimet e asaj që bëra.

Ndërkohë, macja, ca ngadalë, po e mori veten. Vërtetë, zgavra e syrit që i mungonte ishte ca e frikshme, por mesa dukej, nuk ndjente më dhimbje. Vinte rrotull shtëpisë, si zakonisht, por, -doemos,- siç pritej, nuk më afrohej aspak. U vrerosa nga shpërfillja e dukshme e asaj krijese që më kishte dashur kaq shumë dikur. Veçse, shpejt, kjo ndjesi ia la vendin irritimit. E, më pas, si ndryshim i mbramë dhe i pakthyeshëm, depërtoi brenda meje shpirti i perversitetit. Filozofia, as që do t’ia dijë për shpirtin. Nuk jam i sigurtë as nëse jeton shpirti im, aq sa jam i sigurtë se perversiteti është një nga impulset më primitive të njeriut- një nga zotësitë dhe ndjesitë më të pandashme, që janë përcaktuese për karakterin e njeriut. E, cili nga ne nuk e ka gjetur veten, me qindra herë, madje, duke bërë ndonjë veprim të ndyrë, të turpshëm, apo qesharak, vetëm për arsye se e dimë që nuk duhet kryer? A nuk kemi, megjithë gjykimin tonë të mirë, një prirje të përjetshme për ta thyer ligjin, thjeshtë, ngaqë e dimë se nuk duhet shkelur? Them, se ky shpirt pervers u bë, përfundimisht, pjesë e qenies sime. Bash, kjo dëshirë e fshehtë e shpirtit tim, thjesht, për të bezdisur të tjerët, për t’i dhunuar, thjesht, për t’u bërë keq, për hir të keqdashjes, më nxiti ta plagosja edhe kafshën e gjorë.

Një mëngjes, ashtu gjakftohtë, siç isha, i lidha maces sime një lak reth qafës dhe e vara në degën e një peme. E vara me lotët që më rridhnin çurg, dhe, me keqardhjen më të hidhët të zemrës; e vara, sepse e dija fare mirë që më kishte dashur, dhe se nuk më kishte dhënë, as edhe një arsye për t’i bërë keq. E vara, sepse e dija që po mëkatoja – një mëkat të tmerrshëm i cili do të përdhoste shpirtin tim të pavdekshëm, dhe Zoti Mëshirëplotë nuk do të më falte kurrë…
Mbrëmjen e ditës që kreva këtë mizori, më zgjoi një zjarr i madh. Mbulesa e shtratit tim kishte marrë flakë. E gjithë shtëpia po digjej. Me shumë vështirësi, gruaja ime, shërbëtorja dhe unë, ia mbathëm larg zjarrit të madh. Shkatërrimi qe i plotë. E gjithë pasuria ime për një çast të vetëm, u gllabërua nga flaka, dhe m’u desh të dorëzohesha, të humbisja çdo shpresë.
Po përpiqem të gjej lidhjen shkak-pasojë midis katastrofës dhe ligësisë sime. Jam duke rikujtuar çdo detaj të zinxhirit të gjatë e të ngatërruar të fakteve, dhe nuk dua të le, as edhe një hallkë të pazbërthyer. Një ditë më pas, shkova tek rrënojat. Të gjitha muret, përveç njërit, ishin rrëzuar. Ky ishte një mur ndarës, jo fort i trashë, i cili ndodhej në mes të shtëpisë, përballë të cilit gjendej koka e krevatit tim. Atje, suvatimi i kishte bërë ballë goxha zjarrit, gjë që e shpjegova me faktin se e ishte bërë së fundmi. Rreth e rrotull murit u mblodh një turmë e madhe njerëzish, dhe shumë prej tyre po vëzhgonin gjithë vëmendje një pjesë të veçantë të tij. Fjalët “e çuditshme!”, “e veçantë!”, dhe shprehje të tjera të ngjashme, më ngacmuan kureshtjen. U avita dhe pashë, si të gdhendur në një basoreliev, mbi sipërfaqen bardheme, imazhin e një maceje gjigante. Imazhi ishte i qartë dhe, çuditërisht shumë i saktë dhe i vërtetë. Përreth qafës së kafshës ishte lidhur një litar.

Fillimisht, kur u përballa me këtë imazh, ndonëse nuk doja, çudia dhe lebetia ime qenë shumë të mëdha. Por, më pas, i thirra mendjes. Mbaja mend që macen e kisha varur tek një kopsht pranë shtëpisë. Sa ra alarmi i zjarrit, kopshti u mbush me njerëz, kështu që ndonjëri prej tyre mund ta ketë zbritur macen nga pema, dhe ta ketë hedhur në dhomën time, përmes dritares së hapur. Ka shumë mundësi ta kenë bërë, që të më zgjonin nga gjumi. Rënia e mureve të tjerë e kishte ngjeshur viktimën e mizorisë sime brenda suvasë së porsavënë, gëlqerja e së cilës, tok me flakët, dhe me amoniakun e skeletit ia kishin formësuar portretin, ashtu siç e pashë unë.
Ndonëse mirë ishte që të arsyetoja dhe ta qetësoja ndërgjegjen, fakti befasues që iu tregova, më mbeti në mendje. Muaj të tërë nuk ia dola dot të shpëtoja nga fantazma e maces; dhe, gjatë kësaj kohe, më gjalloi në shpirt njëfarë ndjenjë gjysmake, që i ngjante pendesës, por jo, jo!- nuk ishte vërtetë e tillë. Arrita gjer në atë pikë, sa ndjeva keqardhje për humbjen e maces. Madje, edhe kur ndodhesha nëpër mejhane të ndyra, ku më ishte bërë zakon, tanimë, të shkoja, hidhja sytë lartë e poshtë për ndonjë kafshë tjetër, por disi të ngjashme në pamje, që të mund të ma zëvendësonte.

Një mbrëmje, i ulur, i drobitur, në një kantinë të fëlliqur, më tërhoqi vëmendjen një objekt i zi, që ndodhej majë një fuçie të madhe plot me xhin, apo rum, që përbënte orendinë parësore të dhomës. Kisha një copë herë me sytë mbërthyer tek ajo fuçi, por ajo çfarë më habiti ishte fakti se si nuk e kisha vënë re më herët. I shkova pranë dhe e preka me dorë. Ishte një mace e zezë, shumë e madhe, po aq e madhe sa Pluto, dhe i ngjante goxha, përveç një detaji. Pluto nuk kishte qime të bardha në asnjë pjesë të trupit, kurse kjo kishte një njollë të madhe të bardhë, një ngjyrë e turbullt, që i mbulonte gati të gjithë pjesën e kraharorit.

Kur e preka, objekti, apo gjëja, menjëherë u hodh përpjetë, gërhiti fort, m’u fërkua pas dorës , dhe duket se u kënaq nga prania ime. Kjo na ishte krijesa që po kërkoja. I kërkova bujtinarit që ta blija, dhe ai nuk është se më kundërshtoi, por nuk dinte asgjë rreth saj. Madje, tha, se as që e kishte vënë re më parë.
Vazhdova ta përkëdhelja, dhe, kur bëra të nisem për në shtëpi, macja shfaqi gatishmërinë të më vinte pas. E lejova ta bënte, duke u përkulur dhe e përkëdhelur si më parë. Si erdhi në shtëpi, macja, pa një pa dy, u përshtat me të, dhe menjëherë u bë e parapëlqyera e gruas sime.
Unë, për vete, e kisha zët që po miqësohej me mua. Ishte krejt e kundërta e asaj që prisja, por, nuk di si dhe pse, dhimbsuria e saj aq e dukshme më bezdiste e më ndillte krupë. Pakngapak, këto ndjesi neverie dhe mërzie më dhanë shijen e hidhur të urrejtjes. I shmangesha maces; njëfarë ndjenje turpi dhe kujtimi i aktit tim të mëparshëm mizor më penguan që të abuzoja fizikisht me të. Për disa javë nuk e godita, as e dhunova; por, gradualisht, dita me ditë, nisa ta shihja me një ndjenjë neverie që nuk tregohet dhe, heshturazi, i largohesha si kolerës pranisë së saj të urryeshme.

Ajo çfarë e shtoi, padyshim, urrejtjen time ndaj kafshës ishte zbulimi, të nesërmen pasi e mora në shtëpi, se asaj, ashtu si edhe Plutos, i mungonte njëri sy. Ky detaj bëri, që ime shoqe, e cila, siç ju thashë, e ka në një shkallë të lartë njerëzillëkun,- (gjë që, dikur, ka qenë edhe një nga tiparet e mia dalluese,- burim i kënaqësive më të pastra), të lidhej edhe më shumë me të.
Përkundër neverisë sime, afiniteti i maces ndaj meje rritej përditë. Më ndiqte hap pas hapi dhe, me aq këmbëngulje, sa ju, të nderuar lexues, as mund ta imagjinoni. Sapo ulesha, ajo kruspullosej nën karrigen time, ose më hidhej mbi prehër, dhe më mbulonte me ato përkëdhelitë e saj të neveritshme. Sapo ngrihesha për të ecur, më hidhej ndër këmbë, dhe sa s’më rrëzonte; më shtrëngonte me kthetrat e saj të gjata e të mprehta, e më ngjitej në kraharor. Atëherë, sido që më kapte dalldia ta dërmoja me ndonjë goditje turinjve, e mbaja veten. Arsyeja: kompleksi i krimit tim të hershëm; më hipnin të dridhura frike nga kafsha!

Kjo nuk ishte saktësisht frikë për ndonjë dëmtim fizik. E kam vështirë ta shpjegoj këtë frikë. Më vjen ndot nga vetja, po, edhe këtu në qeli ku jam, llahtarinë që më zinte ma shkaktonte një përbindësh, dhe ky përbindësh ishte, thjesht, një mace. Gruaja ma kishte tërhequr më shumë se një herë vëmendjen për llojin e njollës, që ua përmenda edhe juve, dhe përbënte dallimin e vetëm të dukshëm mes kafshës së çuditshme, dhe asaj që kisha varur. Lexuesit do t’i kujtohet që, kjo shenjë, edhe pse e madhe, fillimisht ishte shumë e paqartë. Por dalëngadalë, në formë gati të pakuptimtë, të cilën, për një kohë të gjatë, mendja ime nuk arrinte ta perceptonte, zuri të kthjellohej. Tani, ajo përfaqësonte një objekt që ngjethem ta ze ngoje. I frikësohesha dhe i druhesha më shumë së çdo gjëje tjetër në botë, dhe doja vetëm ta hiqja qafe egërsirën. Tani më shfaqej imazhi i një gjëje të neveritshme, të kobshme, i TRIKËMBËSHIT! Oh, shkaktar gjëmëzi e i lemerishëm i Llahtarit dhe Krimit, i Agonisë dhe Vdekjes!
Tani isha vërtetë i mjerë, përtej mjerimit të Njerëzimit. Madje, një bishë e egër, të ngjashmen e së cilës e kisha shkatërruar me përçmim; një bishë e egër. Isha shndërruar në një bishë të maskuar pas imazhit të të madhit Zot. Hidhërim i padurueshëm! O Zot! Qetësia, për mua vdiq një herë e mirë. Nuk çlodhesha dot as ditën, as natën! Dikur, macja nuk më linte asnjë çast vetëm; më vonë, më mbërthenin ëndrra të shpeshta dhe më kapte një frikë që s’tregohet. Mbi fytyrë ndieja frymën e ngrohtë të asaj gjësë, peshën e madhe. O Zot! Ishte një peshë e rendë dhe një makth që doja ta hiqja e nuk e hiqja dot nga zemra. Nën trysninë e kësi përndjekjesh, edhe ajo pak mirësi që më kishte mbetur, shterroi. Mendime të këqija, ato më të errëtat e më të ligat, m’u bënë miqtë e vetëm. Zymtësia e temperamentit tim u kthye në urrejtje ndaj gjithçkaje dhe gjithkujt. Ndërkohë e braktisa veten verbërisht në shpërthimet e papritura, të shpeshta, të pakontrolluara të tërbimit tim, dhe gruaja ime, nuk ankohej më. O Zot! Vuante përulësisht dhe me durim.

Një ditë, kur po bëja ca punë shtëpie, macja më erdhi pranë në qilarin e ndërtesës së vjetër, ku na u desh të jetonim ngaqë ishim të varfër. Më ndoqi tatëpjetë shkallëve. Mend u plandosa me kryet përdhé. Më nevrikosi, më tërboi. Nga zemërimi, harrova fare frikën që kisha ndjerë gjer atëherë, rrëmbeva një sëpatë, shenjestrova goditjen në kokën e maces e cila, padyshim, do të kishte mbetur në vend, nëse do të kishte shkuar ashtu siç dëshiroja. Por, synimit tim i vuri fre dora e gruas sime. U tërbova nga ndërhyrja e saj, mora vrull nga xhindosja ime demoniake, e tërhoqa krahun që më kishte mbërthyer, dhe ia ngula sëpatën në kokë. Gruaja ra e vdekur në vend, pa as edhe një rënkim.

Pasi kreva këtë vrasje të tmerrshme, menjëherë, ngadalë e me kujdesin më të madh, i vura vetes detyrën e fshehjes së trupit. E dija mirë se nuk do të mundja ta nxirrja nga shtëpia, as ditën e as natën, pa rrezikun që të më pikasnin fqinjët. Sa gjera më kaluan nëpër mend! Një herë mendova t’ia copëtoja trupin në pjesë të vogla, pastaj ta hidhja në zjarr. Një herë tjetër, thashë të gërmoja një gropë në dyshemenë e qilarit dhe atje ta fshihja. Pastaj, mendova ta hidhja në pusin e kopshtit, apo ta paketoja në kuti, kinse do ta shisja, dhe të njoftoja portierin që ta largonte nga shtëpia. Në fund, zgjodha atë që m’u duk më e sigurt se të tjerat. E ndava mendjen ta varrosja në murin e qilarit, siç bënin murgjit mesjetarë kur varrosnin viktimat e tyre.
Qilari, sikur ishte bërë tamam për këtë qëllim. Muret nuk ishin fiksuar mirë, e së fundmi, qenë suvatuar me një llaç të ashpër, të cilin lagështia nuk e kishte lejuar të ngurtësohej. Për më tepër, në një nga faqet e murit kishte një dalje, e bërë për një oxhak të rremë, që ishte mbyllur për t’i përngjarë pjesës tjetër të qilarit. Nuk kisha asnjë mëdyshje; mund t’i hiqja tullat në atë anë, ta shtija trupin brenda dhe ta rindërtoja murin si më parë, në mënyrë që askush të mos vinte re diçka të dyshimtë.

Nuk u gabova me këtë përllogaritje. Me një levë, i hoqa tullat lehtësisht dhe, pasi e futa trupin në murin e brendshëm, e vendosa në pozicionin që duhej. Me fare pak mundim e ringrita të gjithë strukturën si në fillim. Gjeta gëlqere, rërë dhe lesh; me shumë merak, gatita llaç, që nuk dallonte nga ai i vjetri, dhe kështu, zuri fill puna me tullat. Kur mbarova, u kënaqa që gjithçka shkoi mbarë. Muri, as që të lindte përshtypjen më të vogël se ishte prekur. Mbeturinat përtokë i mblodha me shumë kujdes. Vështrova përqark në mënyrë triumfuese, dhe i thashë vetes: “Të paktën, kësaj here nuk më vajti dëm puna.”
Hapi i rradhës ishte kërkimi i egërsirës që ishte dhe shkaku i gjithë mjerimit tim. E ndava mendjen që ta vrisja. Po ta hasja atë çast, nuk do të kisha kurrëfarë mëdyshjeje për fatin e saj. Po ja, që kafsha tinëzare na ishte alarmuar nga dhuna e zemërimit tim të hershëm dhe m’u shmang. Është e pamundur ta përshkruaj. Nuk mund ta imagjinoni dot ndjenjën e thellë, të hareshme të çlirimit që m’u ndez në kraharor që kafsha e përbuzur m’u hoq nga sytë. Shpëtova- uf! As që u duk gjatë natës, dhe së paku një natë, qysh prej ardhjes së saj në shtëpi, fjeta si qengj, ndonëse me barrën e një krimi në shpirt!
Kaluan edhe dita e dytë dhe e tretë, dhe ajo që më mundonte nuk po dukej. Edhe një herë, mora frymë lirisht. Monstra, nga frika, ishte larguar një herë e mirë nga godina! Nuk do t’ia shihja më bojën! Lumturia ime ishte e pafund! Ndjenja e fajit për krimin tim të errët nuk më shqetësonte më. Disa hetime ishin bërë, dhe u tregova i gatshëm të bashkëpunoja me policinë. Madje, u bë edhe një kërkim, por, natyrisht, asgjë s’kishte për t’u zbuluar. E quaja të sigurtë lumturinë time të ardhshme.

Ditën e katërt, pas vrasjes, erdhi në shtëpi krejt papritur një skuadër policie, dhe vazhdoi të bënte hetim rrënjësor nëpër godinë. Por unë ndihesha i sigurtë se vendi i fshehjes ishte i paarritshëm, kështuqë nuk u ndjeva hiç në siklet. Policët më kërkuan t’u bashkohesha gjatë hetimit. Nuk lanë qoshk pa rrëmuar. Ata zbritën tri a katër herë në qilar, dhe përmbysën gjithçka. Nuk m’u drodh qerpiku. Zemra më rrihte qetësisht, si të isha njeriu më i pafajshëm në botë. I rashë qilarit kryqetërthor. Mblodha krahët mbi gjoks dhe lëvizja lirshëm lart e poshtë. Policët mbetën plotësisht të kënaqur dhe u bënë gati të largoheshin. E kisha vështirë ta përmbaja gëzimin e madh që ndieja në zemër. S’më rrihej pa nxjerrë, qoftë edhe një fjalë, si ngadhënjimtar që isha, në mënyrë që t’i bindja dyfish në pafajësinë time.

-Zotërinj! -u thashë më në fund, ndërsa ekipi po ngjitej lart, -Jam i kënaqur që hoqa mëdyshjet tuaja. Ju uroj shëndet, dhe pakëz më tepër mirësjellje! Meqë ra fjala, kjo… Kjo është një shtëpi e ndërtuar fort mirë. (Nga dëshira e shfrenuar që të thoja diçka, nuk po e kuptoja fare atë që nxirrja nga goja.) Mund të them, se kjo është një shtëpi e ndërtuar mrekullisht mirë. Këta mure… Po largoheni, zotërinj? … Këta mure janë të puthitur mirë. Dhe, me kapadaillëk ngrita shkopin që kisha në dorë dhe godita fort në atë pjesë të murit, pas së cilës gjendej trupi i gruas sime.
Zoti më ruajttë dhe më shpëtoftë nga helmi i Djallit! Pa u mbytur mirë jehona e goditjes, një tjetër jehonë m’u përgjigj nga varri! Një britmë, fillimisht e mbytur dhe e këputur, si ngashërima e fëmijës u shndërrua shpejt në një ulërimë të gjatë, të fortë, të vazhdueshme, tejnormale dhe jonjerëzore… Një britmë, klithmë vajtuese, ca nga tmerri e ca nga gëzimi i shpëtimit, a thua se vinte nga vetë ferri, e bashkuar me fytin e të dënuarve në agoninë e tyre, dhe e djajve të ngazëllyer nga dënimi.

Është e kotë, besoj, t’ju rrëfej mendimet e mia. Gati i zalisur u ktheva nga muri përballë. Për një çast, skuadra e policëve mbi shkallë, e shastisur nga tmerri dhe frika gjer në palcë, nuk lëvizi. Pastaj, nja dymbëdhjetë qyta armësh njëherësh goditën murin. Ai u shemb tërësisht. Tanimë, trupi, krejtësisht i kalbëzuar dhe i mbuluar me gjak i gruas u shfaq para syve të të pranishmëve. Mbi kokën e gruas u duk bisha e neveritshme: me gojën e kuqe të hapur dhe sytë flakërues. Ishte ajo që më nxiti në ngasje të vrisja një njeri; ishte ajo kallauzi që më dorëzoi tek xhelatët. Në mur ia paskam bërë varrin!

Përktheu nga origjinali
FIONA KOPALI

http://www.tiranaobserver.al/2013/06...gar-allan-poe/

----------

